# Ibasso D4 / T3 Review Thread



## paulybatz

Just received confirmation of the shipping of my new amps from IBasso...just as when I ordered my D3, fast response to emails, fast response to order, next day shipping both times.
 Photos to come when they arrive!
 I figured Id combine the two amps in one thread to simplify my time on the board.

 __________________________________________________ ___________________________________________

 Hello, Paul,
 Your shipment has been shipped.
 THe UPS shipping reference is XXXXXXXXXX
 If you have any questions, please dont hesitate to contact us.

 Sincerely
 iBasso audio

 ____________________________

 Just got the amps...going to get them unpacked as soon as I can (need to wait for them to acclimate, it was a little cold this evening)

 Total Time 3 Business Days!
 _____________________________

 11/10/09
 D4
 Using CD source, 24ga silver IC, Ultrasone PL2500 (I prefer the 750s, but need to hear the kiddies!)
 Dispatch: All Points Bulletin (Live)

 Against my environmental conscience I had to throw in an alkaline (my rechargeables were N/A)
 Right out of the box very impressive:
 crisp, clear, distinct
 This is one musical amp...all I have to say is that if you were on the fence do not hesitate on this.
 In addition the build quality is top notch, that volume control is fantastic, smooth and precise...I can definitely tell they were selective with the pots for sure...it is dead nutz on accurate

 I am enjoying the amp in the low gain setting, at low volume 830-9 and I can hear everything, I like it right at 1030 for listening 

 Already out of the box three dimensionality is there, separation, bongos (have that pop), cymbal crashes...I do agree with Hiflight's thread here, this amp is way up there...I will report back when it is fully broken in, life can only get better

 D4 DAC section initial impressions
 It is plug and play, simply plugged the amp into my laptop and it was up and running (likely because I had a D3 and it was configured(already set-up))
 Suprised I just grabbed the first mp3 I could grab:
 Pearl Jam Live (SF 2006) Yellow Ledbetter
 Sounded fantastic as well, though had to listen at a higher volume due to low bitrate (it was a freebee from PJ 128K, however it sounded great, the DAC did a perfect job...always rip at 320 or lossless

 ...I had a random unnamed hip-hop track ripped at 256 and it was a lot thicker and rivaled the CD source in terms of punch
 Decided to test the battery versus USB amp power
 I flipped the switch, I think the battery setting (battery powering the amp) sounds a little better, a little more punch
 < I'd have to give the amp some time to loosen up and this is a quick A/Bing but a slightly noticeable difference.

 ...I will report back on the D4 when it is fully broken in, life can only get better

 I do not think this amp will have any trouble driving larger more challenging phones, I am a sold Ultrasone fan...
 ______

 T3 Initial Impressions (on factory charge)

 First off, I did not realize how tiny this thing really was, it is small

 Identical CD source as above
 All I can say is
 WOW!

 Try this on for size, on low gain...and understand I am not using IEMs but my PL2500s and sounds fantastic, I think it sounds as good as the D4, definitely a slightly warmer sound, but clear, crisp and up-front with the sound...there are those bongos now popping in my right ear, crisply...just a pure and accurate presentation of the music

 Bass is solid(, booms) and thick right out of the box...

 Also to reiterate what others have noted the volume control is tight and accurate 

 I did not think such a small amp could drive larger headphones...I mean the volume just keeps going to a level (decided to go all the way) that it enough to deafen anyone and doesnt clip at all until right before the end of the road.

 ***Anyone considering either do not hesitate on either of these amps...I cannot emphasize enough that I am simply impressed with both of these amps. IBasso has not only come a long way but is just simply unbeatable in my honest opinion, the price performance ratio can't be touched

 ________________
 D4 11/28 FULLY BURNED IN!!!!

 First off, the unit is just fantastic, everything has fallen into place perfectly...there wasnt much to go, but its just a stellar amp!

 I decided to have a go head to head with the Triad LISAIII
 I was rooting for the D4, no contest with LisaIII at all. 
 It really isn't a fair comparison, apples to an apple tree in terms of SQ, separation and soundstage the LISA easily tops the D4 and anything out there...however in terms of portability, the DAC which is the nutz...sounds fantastic, which I will use to feed Lisa when I am home, the D4 with USB power just cannot be beat for 200 bucks. I do not rate it as close as hiflight (well it's up in the air, read a couple posts with another CD it's closer IMO...still LISA is the best hands down) and will roll with his set likely in a few weeks after school is out to try it. So the skinny, both amps are great, the D4 will go no where as the price performance can't be beat, rivaling other amps in the 3-400 range. As far as the Lisa, again not a fair contest, it's a 6-900 setup whether you have the LLP or not, and again you'd still need a DAC too. But it comes short, but close...this little D4 is a masterwork. 

 Just FYI, CD live dead 1991, NYC, terrapin station
 PL2500s

 So don't hesitate with buying the D4, but do try a Lisa if you get a chance. 
 I'll post when I roll the opamps with hiflights kit. 

 Feeling a bit let down I decided to, AB'd again...tried another CD
 slightly stoopid
 closer to the sun

 now I find it closer, studio album, both full sounding and very close

 the D4 is a very pleasurable am to listen to, not fatiguing at all... it is no doubt worth not only every penny but much more...this music is reggae fusion and bass intensive and the D4 doesn't miss a beat...I'll say it's a close second with this CD...so hiflight not far off here 

 I think the difference lies with LIVE music, the LISA excels relative to the D4 (again not by much, perhaps 15%...is that worth the extra $$$, and a lot of it, well it depends if you have it or not, my LISA is going no where, however...IT IS DEFINITELY WORTH IT, Lisa is just perfect accuracy, the cleanest and clearest amp out there!)

 The D4 is a tremendous little package and what you get, a supurb DAC (dual DAC one for each channel), an amplifier section that is just up there with the best, that can be powered by battery OR USB...just cant be beat!

 ALSO, the T3 is fantastic as well, the price performance ratio cannot be beat, if you have a set of IEMs or easy to drive full-size cans (like the Ultrasone ED9s or what I have the 750s 2500s) this is a great throw in your Tshirt pocket amplifier...I just cannot believe the full sound that comes out of such a small package, and the ALPS pot is the nutz.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 D4
 OPAMP Swap (Hiflight's set)

 I only swapped the opamp and did not use the dummy buffers as per Headphoneaddict and MMaroyyo's feedback

 ALSO THANKS TO HEADPHONEADDICT FOR HELPING ME FIGURE OUT (BY FORWARDING VERY DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS) HOW TO SWAP THE OPAMP, NOW FEELING VERY SMALL, COULDNT FIGURE IT OUT, WELL NOT THAT I COULDNT, JUST DIDNT WISH TO DO ANYTHING TO HURT THE AMP, SO ILL TAKE THE HIT ON MY EGO...BUT THANKS HPA AS ALWAYS FOR HELPING ME OUT IN A PINCH!!!!

 The overall sound is definitely better, what is better, that is subjective, good sound to one is perhaps not to someone else. Some like warm, tubey sound, while others like myself prefer a very analytical sound.

 What I find is that the opamp swap ups the quality of the amp for sure, by a significant margin.

 I felt it definitely improved the sound IMO; the clarity was much greater, transparency is the audiophile word.

 Definitely the sound stage is much more open, deeper bass, higher highs and wider...classical guitar sounds much more detailed than before 

 However, having greater detail and sensitivity means, much more revealing in terms of sound...which means your source has to be that much better

 In trying a CD source...as well some other ripped high bitrate stuff, sounds fantastic. 

 However, now streaming music isnt as pleasurable because it is not as forgiving now as the stock opamp set was.

 ________

 I was a bit skeptical about IEMs...They are nice experience/alternative, the music is right there, in some ways too close, well its just that Im used to the drivers being outside of my head...still working on the right combo for the tips, I am preferring double flange. I mean Its like they are playing in my ear canal, a little mini Jerry in my right ear! 

 What is too nice is that you only need a fraction of the volume for the same effect...only about 9 o'clock is all I personally need if the recording is thick.

 Doing some early AM listening:
 Garcia Grisman on Pandora

 Right now 
 Grisman: Neon Tetra on Hot Dawg

 Its just a fantastic experience...lot of plucking, strings and right on... 

 I cannot do a better job than my buddy:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/r...thread-386477/

 I tried them unamped in my iphone and two laptops, my HP laptop had the nicest HP out and drove them well...however garbage compared to what the D4 is doing right now, simple perfection...

 If you are budget minded and looking for a top of the line IEM at a budget price for what you are getting, triple driver...for just about 300 on the forums, W3s rock...

 Cant wait to try a CD source!


----------



## krmathis

Looking forward to your review and pictures.


----------



## Hsiu

I got my T3 today, will post picture tonight. damn it is tiny. no bass boost button. 2 switch to adjust between 4 gain setting. brown alunimum on one side of case the other side is mirror chrome semi transparent plastic which is finger print magnet. the package come with warranty card, wall charger with USB port, a USB charging cable and ~5 inch interconnect.

 I am using UM3X and 5800XM/Clip+ as source. To my untrained ear the first impression is stronger bass but does not darken the vocal. there are tiny hiss, as long as the source is clean the hiss is minimum. not only the bass, it seems like the treble is a little stronger too. not sure if I need to burn it in but this is what's out of the box for now.


----------



## trentino

For you folks with iBasso T3 - If I buy the T3 now to use with IEM's like Shure 530 and UE triple fi's - will I also have use for it in the future if I buy bigger headphones like Grado or Sennheiser?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For you folks with iBasso T3 - If I buy the T3 now to use with IEM's like Shure 530 and UE triple fi's - will I also have use for it in the future if I buy bigger headphones like Grado or Sennheiser?_

 

It depends upon the how hard the particular model of headphone you choose is to drive. The T3 was designed as a IEM amp but it will also work with phones and do a good job but again, it depends upon how much power they require. It will drive my Ultrasone Ed. 9 and the HD650's fine but the the 650's won't be driven to super high sound levels.


----------



## trentino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It depends upon the how hard the particular model of headphone you choose is to drive. The T3 was designed as a IEM amp but it will also work with phones and do a good job but again, it depends upon how much power they require. It will drive my Ultrasone Ed. 9 and the HD650's fine but the the 650's won't be driven to super high sound levels._

 

Thanks so much. I guess what I really want is an allround amp/dac. I want it to work fine with portable player from Cowon with IEM's and also with bigger head phones. And then there's DAC..
 Maybe this is not the thread for my issues


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks so much. I guess what I really want is an allround amp/dac. I want it to work fine with portable player from Cowon with IEM's and also with bigger head phones. And then there's DAC..
 Maybe this is not the thread for my issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sure a different thread would seem to be the ticket. So are you looking for this in a portable or home setup?


----------



## trentino

Portable I guess is most important. Seems AMP/DAC for home setup is another story..
 But I really love the looks and reviews of iBAsso models. The question is, T3 (only portalbe amp) or iBasso D2+ Boa (more powerful and DAC) . Is the D2+ a better portable amp than T3?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Portable I guess is most important. Seems AMP/DAC for home setup is another story..
 But I really love the looks and reviews of iBAsso models. The question is, T3 (only portalbe amp) or iBasso D2+ Boa (more powerful and DAC) . Is the D2+ a better portable amp than T3?_

 

For the amp, I prefer the T3. I think the T3 is going to surprise a number of people. It is relatively inexpensive but offers high end portable sound.


----------



## trentino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the amp, I prefer the T3. I think the T3 is going to surprise a number of people. It is relatively inexpensive but offers high end portable sound._

 

Thanks. I think I'll order one. T3 is also really nice looking and small.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my T3 today, will post picture tonight. damn it is tiny. no bass boost button. 2 switch to adjust between 4 gain setting. brown alunimum on one side of case the other side is mirror chrome semi transparent plastic which is finger print magnet. the package come with warranty card, wall charger with USB port, a USB charging cable and ~5 inch interconnect.

 I am using UM3X and 5800XM/Clip+ as source. To my untrained ear the first impression is stronger bass but does not darken the vocal. there are tiny hiss, as long as the source is clean the hiss is minimum. not only the bass, it seems like the treble is a little stronger too. not sure if I need to burn it in but this is what's out of the box for now._

 

hmmm... i'm very curious to hear it for my UM3X as well. i wonder how it would play out of the iPod's line-out. where in NY are you at?


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmmm... i'm very curious to hear it for my UM3X as well. i wonder how it would play out of the iPod's line-out. where in NY are you at?_

 

NYC Manhattan


----------



## Hsiu

how long does it take to burn in T3 ?


----------



## paulybatz

I'm definitely excited!!!
 They have even stepped up with some nice packaging!
 Very sharp little amp indeed.


----------



## Wingsabr

looks really nice. I ordered on Thursday and haven't heard a word about shipping


----------



## nycdoi

i thought this thread gonna be about d4 and t3. how come there are T3 talks only.
 im interested in the d4, but i dont see why it is $50 more expensive than d2 yet it is not better than d2(according ibasso's description). 
 Care to explain anyone? im too lazy to read the other thread about the d4


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wingsabr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looks really nice. I ordered on Thursday and haven't heard a word about shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thursday in USA is Friday in China so you are ordering it at the end of business week. so they probably still processing the order, I bet the quickest they can ship it is their Monday which is like evening of Sunday in USA.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nycdoi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i thought this thread gonna be about d4 and t3. how come there are T3 talks only.
 im interested in the d4, but i dont see why it is $50 more expensive than d2 yet it is not better than d2(according ibasso's description). 
 Care to explain anyone? im too lazy to read the other thread about the d4_

 

well...I havnt received mine yet. However check hiflights review thread. It is way better than the D2, it has more power and dual DACs, where the D2 only has a single.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nycdoi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i thought this thread gonna be about d4 and t3. how come there are T3 talks only.
 im interested in the d4, but i dont see why it is $50 more expensive than d2 yet it is not better than d2(according ibasso's description). 
 Care to explain anyone? im too lazy to read the other thread about the d4_

 

The D4 is excellent sounding. The frequency spectrum is clean, the bass is solid and deep and the separation of voices and instruments front to back and side to side is very good. I look forward to other peoples impressions.


----------



## TheGrimm

Maybe it's a novice question, but what exactly is a second DAC going to do for you? Is it one DAC per channel (L/R)? Otherwise it seems a little redundant.


----------



## jamato8

It is one dac per channel.


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thursday in USA is Friday in China so you are ordering it at the end of business week. so they probably still processing the order, I bet the quickest they can ship it is their Monday which is like evening of Sunday in USA._

 

I forgt about that. Stupid intl. date line. Well I'm leaving for Miami tomorrow so hopefully it's here before I get back.


----------



## Thrashingshrimp

So does anyone know if the iBasso T3 still boosts the bass by 2dB like the T4 did (with the switch on) or not?


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thrashingshrimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does anyone know if the iBasso T3 still boosts the bass by 2dB like the T4 did (with the switch on) or not?_

 

there is no bass boost switch on T3 other than volume the only thing adjustable is the gain


----------



## Hsiu

tried T3 with PFE gray filter+Olive today. it increase the bass on PFE and added a little warmness to the sounds which make PFE less harsh and smoother to listen for longer time.

 to UM3X, T3 add a little more warmness too but the high/treble resolution increase. stronger bass is good but the depth isn't enough for increase quantity. maybe I should let it run a little longer (only20 hours so far) 

 regard the battery life, it is great for little amp, longer than E5 and my Clip+ and 5800 combine (8 hours and 12+ hours) that is the charge left by Ibasso and a full charge will be much longer.


----------



## irjoe

do these pick up RF signals like the otheR Ibasso amps?
 I currently own a D3 and this thing goes bonkers in public


----------



## eiraku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do these pick up RF signals like the otheR Ibasso amps?
 I currently own a D3 and this thing goes bonkers in public_

 

Great question, something I'm curious about as well...


----------



## turnstyle

In addition to RF...

 1) With sensitive IEMs (such as UM3X) is laptop > USB > D4 > IEM -- silent or is there some hiss?

 2) Again with sensitive IEMs, is the volume left/right even at low volumes?

 thanks!


----------



## jamato8

I go all over the place with my T3 and no interference but I guess some areas vary on the amount of interference. 

 On hiss, on low gain, which is all that is needed for IEM's, I get zero hiss with UM2's and zero with the JH13's. 

 I have still to figure out battery life on the T3 as I have left it running for a couple of days at a time and it was still going. 

 On burn in, yes 100 hours or more to totally smooth out and everything to fall into place in the frequency spectrum.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I go all over the place with my T3 and no interference but I guess some areas vary on the amount of interference. 

 On hiss, on low gain, which is all that is needed for IEM's, I get zero hiss with UM2's and zero with the JH13's. 

 I have still to figure out battery life on the T3 as I have left it running for a couple of days at a time and it was still going. 

 On burn in, yes 100 hours or more to totally smooth out and everything to fall into place in the frequency spectrum._

 

And, in low gain with your UM2 or JH13 -- is the left/right volume equal at low levels? I understand this to be a common problem with some volume controls, so I'm wondering how the D4 does -- do you know what kind of volume control it has?

 And just to be sure, when you said "On hiss, on low gain, which is all that is needed for IEM's, I get zero hiss with UM2's and zero with the JH13's." -- was that with the D4? (from your post, looks like it might have been T3)


----------



## trentino

This sounds great, the hiss issue I'm used to with Cowon players, Shure 530 and Fiio E5 will be history once I receive the T3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Shipped from iBasso today!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *turnstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And, in low gain with your UM2 or JH13 -- is the left/right volume equal at low levels? I understand this to be a common problem with some volume controls, so I'm wondering how the D4 does -- do you know what kind of volume control it has?

 And just to be sure, when you said "On hiss, on low gain, which is all that is needed for IEM's, I get zero hiss with UM2's and zero with the JH13's." -- was that with the D4? (from your post, looks like it might have been T3)_

 


 It has Alps volume pot. 
 For me, both D4 and T3 no hiss with ES3X.


----------



## RASeymour

Just got mine today.

 The charger works!! 

 With my T4 I'd plug it in very gently because the slightest bump extinguished the precious red light. This one plugged in with a satisfying little click.

 No bass boost, but I only used that with the RE0, don't need it for the q-jays.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has Alps volume pot._

 

Sorry to have to wave my n00b flag, but is that a good thing?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has Alps volume pot. 
 For me, both D4 and T3 no hiss with ES3X._

 

Hey Ron... do you still have your Xin SuperMicro? how does it compare with the T3, soundwise?

 TIA!
 VA


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has Alps volume pot. 
 For me, both D4 and T3 no hiss with ES3X._

 

what gain did you use ? UM3x should has same sensitivity as ES3x and when I turn the volume on T3 up (above 8) I heard the hiss; slightly on gain (1.4) and obvious hiss on gain (2,3) and (2,4) no matter the source when music quiet down. however it is far less then E5 or Sony Walkman I tried in local B&H. As long as I stay at volume level 8 and (1,4) gain setting hiss is ignorable.


----------



## doubts even here

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what gain did you use ? UM3x should has same sensitivity as ES3x and when I turn the volume on T3 up (above 8) I heard the hiss; slightly on gain (1.4) and obvious hiss on gain (2,3) and (2,4) no matter the source when music quiet down. however it is far less then E5 or Sony Walkman I tried in local B&H. As long as I stay at volume level 8 and (1,4) gain setting hiss is ignorable._

 

So how worse is the hiss, compared to the T4?


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubts even here* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So how worse is the hiss, compared to the T4? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't have T4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am really new in this hobby that when I decide to get a better amp than E5, T3 was already announced and just 2 weeks before release to the market. I was thinking of Shadow but no too sure if I want to spend that much (400USD) before listening to products of that price range. just like I didn't go custom earphone even if I can afford it (of course, I am not at the moment of my life that I can wait 2 months and pay several visit to audiologist, graduating master student is crazily busy, my UM56 is not fit right but I just have no time or mood to go audiologist for refit whatsoever, have to screw it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## paulybatz

I should have been able go listen tonight but the UPS attempted delivery while I was out with the fam today!!!
 Have to wait another day.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *turnstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And, in low gain with your UM2 or JH13 -- is the left/right volume equal at low levels? I understand this to be a common problem with some volume controls, so I'm wondering how the D4 does -- do you know what kind of volume control it has?

 And just to be sure, when you said "On hiss, on low gain, which is all that is needed for IEM's, I get zero hiss with UM2's and zero with the JH13's." -- was that with the D4? (from your post, looks like it might have been T3)_

 

The balance on the T3 and the D4 I have is right on. It appears iBasso is checking each potentiometer very closely for matching and eliminate the balance problem. I notice that they toss over 50 percent of the Alp pots, which is a number I have read before from another highly regarded manufacture. 

 I get no hiss from the T3 or the D4. iBasso is using Alps pots now.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Ron... do you still have your Xin SuperMicro? how does it compare with the T3, soundwise?

 TIA!
 VA_

 

Yes, I still have my Micro, although it is not the latest IV model. 

 They both sound very good, I would have to do some extensive testing to really pick a best, as I haven't listened enough to my Micro lately to fairly compare the two. 

 The T3 ergonomics seem to work better in making a small tidy package with a small DAP. 

 It is my guess that the choice between the two will come down to "vanilla vs chocolate". As everyone hears things differently, they will both have their fans. 

 IMO, the T3 can hold its own with any of the new ultra-tiny amps that are now coming to market, regardless of price. 

 There is no doubt that the iBasso customer service is, by far, the better of the two!


----------



## irjoe

what about RF interferences!
 This is what is really keeping me from pulling the trigger on the T3s!

 Can anyone do a 'road-test' with this, walking around in public where there may be quite frequent use of cell phones?


----------



## Hsiu

I've been walking around the NYC street which is full of iPhone, BB and various cellphones. didn't notice any RFi. I have it connected to my 5800xm, Clip+ in same pocket, did not heard anything other than music itself. 

 I have a second hand D3 coming in. I hope it will not have RFi


----------



## eiraku

That is prolly all I ever needed to hear regarding RFI, hsiu. Thanks!
 -
 Now I know exactly what's gonna make my wallet unhappy for Christmas, lol.
 -
 Oh, and anybody know what's this T3D that they say is "coming soon" on the website? A T3 with integrated DAC?


----------



## irjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been walking around the NYC street which is full of iPhone, BB and various cellphones. didn't notice any RFi. I have it connected to my 5800xm, Clip+ in same pocket, did not heard anything other than music itself. 

 I have a second hand D3 coming in. I hope it will not have RFi_

 

I'm using a D3 atm, and its pretty sensitive to Iphone RF signals... let me know how that goes for you, and if you hear anything, would love to hear a comparison and know that the T3 performs well in the same environment as the D3.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been walking around the NYC street which is full of iPhone, BB and various cellphones. didn't notice any RFi. I have it connected to my 5800xm, Clip+ in same pocket, did not heard anything other than music itself._

 

Just wondering how you compare the sound of Clip+ > phones vs. Clip+ > D4 > phones?

 I'm mostly getting it for use with a laptop (ie, the USB DAC), but I also use a Clip+, but haven't really been planning on carting around the D4 when I'm out with the Clip...


----------



## estreeter

You guys do know what an actual *review* is, dont you ? Skylab and HeadphoneAddict write extensive reviews : this thread seems to be more about how great the T3 is going to be, with a few assurances from those who actually have the thing. As someone else pointed out, there hasnt been a whole lot of anything on the D4, much less an actual review ....

 Can we please put a little thought into how we title new threads ? 

 Impressions <> 'review'
 Discussion <> 'review'
 Critique could be part of a review, but it needs to be a little more in depth than anything I've seen here. YMMV.


----------



## jamato8

Reviews come in many forms. One line or a bunch.


----------



## estreeter

Jamato, your contributions to this thread have contained (a lot) more actual information than anything we have seen from the OP, who seems to be consumed by the packaging and delivery schedule. I look forward to hearing your comparison of the two amps.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jamato, your contributions to this thread have contained (a lot) more actual information than anything we have seen from the OP, who seems to be consumed by the packaging and delivery schedule. I look forward to hearing your comparison of the two amps._

 

I understand what you want. I guess for myself, if an amp does the frequencies "correctly" and has the dynamics, transparency and decent depth and width and someone I know to have enough experience to define this and someone I know from past experience to have a good track record, that is all the info I need. That an amp does something with certain recordings is nice but if it is right it is right and that is all I need to know. A good amp will be right for all types of music because it is neutral and just putting out the signal in the purest form possible "after" being amplified. The better amps get, which they really have over the last few years, the more you hear of the recording. 

 So to my ear the D4 and T3 are living up to high end sound. Will there be better amps? Sure why not but from what I am hearing, the top tier amps are closer and closer to that magical musical experience on good recordings.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So to my ear the D4 and T3 are living up to high end sound. Will there be better amps? Sure why not but from what I am hearing, the top tier amps are closer and closer to that magical musical experience on good recordings._

 

Thanks for that - it helps folk like myself narrow the field from 10 to 2 or 3


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jamato, your contributions to this thread have contained (a lot) more actual information than anything we have seen from the OP, who seems to be consumed by the packaging and delivery schedule. I look forward to hearing your comparison of the two amps._

 

...what can I describe or discuss until I receive the amps. John is a tremendous head-fier and at the top of my list. Estreeter, since you hijacked "my" thread, Ill hijack my own too in thanking John myself for his for quelling your impedance, excuse me, impatience with my thread...


----------



## hisame

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RASeymour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No bass boost, but I only used that with the RE0, don't need it for the q-jays._

 

Hi, I am new to all the portable HiFi stuff.
 I was strongly recommended by this Forum, so I bought a RE0.
 Which I love the detail and clean high and mids.

 I am thinking of getting a portable amp for it.
 And I am sort of between a Fiio E5 or a iBasso T3.
 How is iBasso matching with RE0, 
 does it give it that extra Bass it needed by tune in the correct gain. 
 Thanks,


----------



## paulybatz

Initial Impressions in my first post...check the first page!


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hisame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I am new to all the portable HiFi stuff.
 I was strongly recommended by this Forum, so I bought a RE0.
 Which I love the detail and clean high and mids.

 I am thinking of getting a portable amp for it.
 And I am sort of between a Fiio E5 or a iBasso T3.
 How is iBasso matching with RE0, 
 does it give it that extra Bass it needed by tune in the correct gain. 
 Thanks,_

 

Do not worry about the bass on the T3...it is right there, perfectly represented...I cannot believe it, perfectly with FULL SIZE PHONES!!!


----------



## RASeymour

Comparing the T4 to the T3 shows it a totally different sounding amp. Better? Maybe, but certainly not just a minor upgrade.

 In comparing the two, I didn't think there would be much of a difference. This may be because they look identical. The only difference is the bass boost button is replaced by a second (!?) gain switch.

 Also, the charger works much better. I don't know if it was just a peculiarity of my T4 but charging was always a iffy proposition. I had to plug it in very carefully and not touch it much or else the red charging light would extinguish. This one plugs in with a satisfying little click. Play time appears to be around 20 hours, same as the T4.

 As to sound, the first thing I notices was the mids or vocals. I used Dylan's Tell Tale Signs, a fairly well produced album. His voice shot out as compared to the T4 where it was set back in the mix more. At first this seemed odd, but sounded more natural with use. 

 The bass is more pronounce as well. It seems as if they took the bass boost button out but left it on. Bass never seemed to much of a problem with the T4 and rarely used the bass boost anyways. That being said, I did like the increased bass.

 Highs were a tad harsh, especially after coming off the more warm sound of the T4. With time they may mellow out a bit. 

 The gain switches mystify me. I never needed the gain switch on the T4. Now there's two of them! Also, the power seems to be greater. On the T4 volume was set at around 6, with the T3 I was surprised to see it dialed back down to two. Leaving the bass boost in would have been my preference.

 Overall the sound was much more transparent than the T4. Instrument separation was improved. Gone is the warm sound many commented on with the T4. Whether this is good or bad is up to your personal preference. I know that I enjoyed coming home to the warm bath of the T4 after a day in the crystal palace of my AMP3/RE0 combo. But, this new sound did start to grow on me.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RASeymour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comparing the T4 to the T3 shows it a totally different sounding amp. Better? Maybe, but certainly not just a minor upgrade.

 In comparing the two, I didn't think there would be much of a difference. This may be because they look identical. The only difference is the bass boost button is replaced by a second (!?) gain switch.

 Also, the charger works much better. I don't know if it was just a peculiarity of my T4 but charging was always a iffy proposition. I had to plug it in very carefully and not touch it much or else the red charging light would extinguish. This one plugs in with a satisfying little click. Play time appears to be around 20 hours, same as the T4.

 As to sound, the first thing I notices was the mids or vocals. I used Dylan's Tell Tale Signs, a fairly well produced album. His voice shot out as compared to the T4 where it was set back in the mix more. At first this seemed odd, but sounded more natural with use. 

 The bass is more pronounce as well. It seems as if they took the bass boost button out but left it on. Bass never seemed to much of a problem with the T4 and rarely used the bass boost anyways. That being said, I did like the increased bass.

 Highs were a tad harsh, especially after coming off the more warm sound of the T4. With time they may mellow out a bit. 

 The gain switches mystify me. I never needed the gain switch on the T4. Now there's two of them! Also, the power seems to be greater. On the T4 volume was set at around 6, with the T3 I was surprised to see it dialed back down to two. Leaving the bass boost in would have been my preference.

 Overall the sound was much more transparent than the T4. Instrument separation was improved. Gone is the warm sound many commented on with the T4. Whether this is good or bad is up to your personal preference. I know that I enjoyed coming home to the warm bath of the T4 after a day in the crystal palace of my AMP3/RE0 combo. But, this new sound did start to grow on me._

 


 I agree...though I have not used a T4, volume is fantastic...instrument separation fantastic, I was using full size phones and did not need either gain switches...however I know that some phones are demanding and would require the use of those...also I found the bass full and no need for a bass boost. I personally like to hear the music as it was intended with no added flavor.


----------



## RASeymour

I popped my Etys on there, which I think are my hardest phones to drive, and they didn't need an adjustment in gain. So, what would? Also, these are designed for IEM's (at least that's what it says on the case). If they can drive the Ety4s, what would be more difficult to drive, justifying the four gain switches?

 I don't really care too much one way or the other. All these devices invariably have features that I never use (e.g. EQ). Even the AMP3 has a line out feature that I doubt I'll ever use and that's the sparest machine around.


----------



## estreeter

paulybatz, can you understand my frustration as someone who is interested in the iBasso *D4* when I begin to wade through this thread and find folk comparing the T3 with the *T4* ? It might be easier if we call the D4 the 'Mamba', but whatever you call it, that amp has had very little discussion in this thread.

 T3
iBasso

 T4
iBasso 

 D4
iBasso

 I suspect that the D4 is a more powerful amp than either of the T-series, and that interests me because I favour fullsize cans over IEMs.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RASeymour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Highs were a tad harsh, especially after coming off the more warm sound of the T4. With time they may mellow out a bit._

 

thanks very much for the impressions! can you tell me more about the treble? was it grainy, or just sharp? i'm curious how they would get along with IEMs with a warmer sound signature.

 was there any impact on soundstage?

 thanks again!


----------



## paulybatz

Just buy it...dont waste any more time. 
 Enjoy the music. For 200 bucks it's unbeatable, Its worth much more as it rivals any of the other amps out there and right out of the box it's at the top


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_paulybatz, can you understand my frustration as someone who is interested in the iBasso *D4* when I begin to wade through this thread and find folk comparing the T3 with the *T4* ? It might be easier if we call the D4 the 'Mamba', but whatever you call it, that amp has had very little discussion in this thread.

 T3
iBasso

 T4
iBasso 

 D4
iBasso

 I suspect that the D4 is a more powerful amp than either of the T-series, and that interests me because I favour fullsize cans over IEMs._


----------



## irjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just buy it...dont waste any more time. 
 Enjoy the music. For 200 bucks it's unbeatable, Its worth much more as it rivals any of the other amps out there and right out of the box it's at the top_

 

I don't really agree with this logic... $200 isn't some throw-away amount of cash, and despite all the positive feedbacks so far, theres a few of us here that want to know detailed reviews on what these sound like.

 So if anyone here is up for it, detailed reviews on either D4 or the T3 would be really great.

 (on a personal side note: and for those who have experienced RF interferences while commuting, does the T3 pick up any? I just picked up a fatty one while sitting in starbucks just now with my D3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Wingsabr

I have posted a quasidetailedlimitedknowledgeofheadfi review of the D2 if anyone is interested. It seems to be in between the T and D series...hope it's helpful

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...review-455111/


----------



## mrarroyo

I received the D4 "Mamba" and the T3 Sunday. For three days I did not even fire my home rig, so happy was I w/ the D4 straight out of the box. Now w/ about 65 hours of burn in all I can say is that I have not been this impressed with a portable amp/dac EVER! The sound is very smooth, involving, and detailed. There is no harshness whatsoever. I will wait until it has at least 200 hours for the in depth review but so far I can say I am very happy with this unit. Cheers.


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really agree with this logic... $200 isn't some throw-away amount of cash, and despite all the positive feedbacks so far, theres a few of us here that want to know detailed reviews on what these sound like.

 So if anyone here is up for it, detailed reviews on either D4 or the T3 would be really great.

 (on a personal side note: and for those who have experienced RF interferences while commuting, does the T3 pick up any? I just picked up a fatty one while sitting in starbucks just now with my D3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

i have a D3 coming in, now you make me worry, well, it the interference is that bad I will use it just as DAC at home. D4 might sound good but 9 hour battery life is NOT enough for me. As regarding of T3, like I said in my previous thread I live in NYC and so far I hear no RFi from my home to subway to NYU on my T3 (filled with wifi, iPhone....). lot better than Fiio E5.


----------



## estreeter

lrjoe, I thank you for pointing out the blindingly obvious. If I could afford it, I would have all 3 of the portable amps on my wishlist (per my thread), the Amphora and the Black Cube Linear. Like most here, that isnt going to happen anytime soon. $200 is 2/3 of the way to the price of the Rx, and I'm sure the folk in that thread would tell me to buy that amp, too.


----------



## eiraku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a D3 coming in, now you make me worry, well, it the interference is that bad I will use it just as DAC at home. D4 might sound good but 9 hour battery life is NOT enough for me. As regarding of T3, like I said in my previous thread I live in NYC and so far I hear no RFi from my home to subway to NYU on my T3 (filled with wifi, iPhone....). lot better than Fiio E5._

 

-
 I feel you man, the E5 taped to the 5800 is no joke.
 -
 I'm curious about how the gain switches effect the sound though, now that there's TWO of them.


----------



## Cahayahati3105

has anyone already compared the different sound quality and character between T3 and T4???


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wingsabr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have posted a quasidetailedlimitedknowledgeofheadfi review of the D2 if anyone is interested. It seems to be in between the T and D series...hope it's helpful

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...review-455111/_

 

Actually, no...the T3 is a different animal...the SQ of the T3 is a very close second to the D4, the D2 is not even a close contender


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lrjoe, I thank you for pointing out the blindingly obvious. If I could afford it, I would have all 3 of the portable amps on my wishlist (per my thread), the Amphora and the Black Cube Linear. Like most here, that isnt going to happen anytime soon. $200 is 2/3 of the way to the price of the Rx, and I'm sure the folk in that thread would tell me to buy that amp, too._

 

Consider the savings...what else can you buy with what you save...also consider that this hobby like many others is subject to individual interpretations and taste...some like Grado, some hate Grado, some like Ultrasone, some hate Ultrasone, etc...

 If you read all of the feedback on the D4 (from ranking head-fiers: Jamato8, Headphoneaddict, MMaroyo) they all say the same thing that I have said, it is a fantastic amp, and what is nice too, if you dont like the sound or want to tweak it you can get a opamp kit (from Hiflight) to tweak the sound.

 Did some more listening last night, it just cant be beat!

 See the first post for my impressions


----------



## prone2phone

200$ is when you come to ibasso factory, with shipping it is closer to 250$ :}


----------



## kwekeugene

It would be interesting to see how the amp section on the T3 differs from the D4. Perhaps a comparison between the D4 and the T3, both using the D4 source...


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwekeugene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be interesting to see how the amp section on the T3 differs from the D4. Perhaps a comparison between the D4 and the T3, both using the D4 source..._

 

would probably be a better comparison to use a single source other than the D4, and utilize only the D4's amp function.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_200$ is when you come to ibasso factory, with shipping it is closer to 250$ :}_

 

UPS shipping cost exactly $22. But it's coming from China. The other thing is, it didn't come with a 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect so I had to buy one of those too because this is my first amp. But personally, I like the peace of mind of all the good reviews this thing is getting. That means more than anything to me when making a purchase of something I can't hear first myself.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would probably be a better comparison to use a single source other than the D4, and utilize only the D4's amp function._

 

See my initial impression using a single source...first page, first post!


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Hi there,

 Anyone with "troubles" connecting D4 to iPod Touch?
 Dont know what hapenning, but for some reason the iPod in the minute
 i plug the LOD (CB03-bought from iBasso with the D4), the sound tuner on iPod just disapears! And get no sound from the source at all! This is very akward..
 Could someone have the kindness to explain to me what might be this?
 Im doing this : plug headphones to headphones connection in D4, then connect LOD to Aux/in and to the iPod (that's when it seems to disconnect or no connecting at all with the amp) and i just hear a hiss.
 Maybe this is just something im doing wrong, so i'll apreciate any help.
 Thanks.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vitor Teixeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi there,

 Anyone with "troubles" connecting D4 to iPod Touch?
 Dont know what hapenning, but for some reason the iPod in the minute
 i plug the LOD (CB03-bought from iBasso with the D4), the sound tuner on iPod just disapears! And get no sound from the source at all! This is very akward..
 Could someone have the kindness to explain to me what might be this?
 Im doing this : plug headphones to headphones connection in D4, then connect LOD to Aux/in and to the iPod (that's when it seems to disconnect or no connecting at all with the amp) and i just hear a hiss.
 Maybe this is just something im doing wrong, so i'll apreciate any help.
 Thanks._

 

I would say you likely got a bad LOD...or one that is not compatible with the touch, if you have a regular ipod...try it, if it works, than you have an older version LOD, if it doesnt work in the regular ipod...its totally shot


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See my initial impression using a single source...first page, first post!_

 

ah ha... i see, i think.. it wasn't clear that you were just using the D4's amp stage, bypassing the DAC.

 you described the T3 as having "boomy" bass and being warmer than the D4. do you feel like the treble extension is better on the D4?


----------



## RASeymour

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cahayahati3105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_has anyone already compared the different sound quality and character between T3 and T4???_

 

Uhh, yeah. See above.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ah ha... i see, i think.. it wasn't clear that you were just using the D4's amp stage, bypassing the DAC.

 you described the T3 as having "boomy" bass and being warmer than the D4. do you feel like the treble extension is better on the D4?_

 

In thinking about the sounds...the T3 and D4 are so darn close, the bass isnt overwhelming or out of character, it is perfect, no need for bass boost in my opinion whatsoever...it pushed the drivers on my PL2500s just as good as the D4...and the T3 was just slightly warmer, which again these are initial impressions so things will get even better, (just give me a week or two or three here!)...I want to listen and burn in this time around


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In thinking about the sounds...the T3 and D4 are so darn close, the bass isnt overwhelming or out of character, it is perfect, no need for bass boost in my opinion whatsoever...it pushed the drivers on my PL2500s just as good as the D4...and the T3 was just slightly warmer, which again these are initial impressions so things will get even better, (just give me a week or two or three here!)...I want to listen and burn in this time around_

 

sounds good... thanks for your impressions!


----------



## estreeter

paulybatz, based on your impressions, even those of us with large cans dont need to go any further than the T3 - have I misread your posts ? 119 USD + postage from China : what the hell am I waiting for. Even if its not the ferocious beast with the K501 that I have been lead to believe, its not like I will have spent a large amount of cash - thanks for the tip. 

 btw, I have read the reviews on the D4, but I was still prepared to wait for the Rx - hopefully both will still be available when I get back from my overseas holiday.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw, I have read the reviews on the D4, but I was still prepared to wait for the Rx - hopefully both will still be available when I get back from my overseas holiday._

 

are you looking for a DAC/amp or just an amp? if you don't need the D4's DAC, then if i were you i would scratch it off your list. if you _do_ need the DAC, then the Rx won't work for you.

 just my $.02


----------



## estreeter

No probs VicAjax - I realise that most of the little guys are DAC/amp combinations. I have a pretty good DAC to start with - the Topaz - but its less successful as an amp. What the smaller DAC/amps lack is the ability to take optical from a laptop or CDP - the Topaz has that capability. Its all good.


----------



## estreeter

FWIW, the postage on my order came to 17 USD. Go China


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In thinking about the sounds...the T3 and D4 are so darn close, the bass isnt overwhelming or out of character, it is perfect, no need for bass boost in my opinion whatsoever...it pushed the drivers on my PL2500s just as good as the D4...and the T3 was just slightly warmer, which again these are initial impressions so things will get even better, (just give me a week or two or three here!)...I want to listen and burn in this time around_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_paulybatz, based on your impressions, even those of us with large cans dont need to go any further than the T3 - have I misread your posts ? 119 USD + postage from China : what the hell am I waiting for. Even if its not the ferocious beast with the K501 that I have been lead to believe, its not like I will have spent a large amount of cash - thanks for the tip. 

 btw, I have read the reviews on the D4, but I was still prepared to wait for the Rx - hopefully both will still be available when I get back from my overseas holiday._

 


 It is true that to my ears the T3 is very close to the D4 and for those who do not need a dac may be tempted to pick up the T3. However please remember that with the D4 you can roll op-amps and this could offer you different sounds and run times off the batteries. However if you are just looking for an small great sounding amp the T3 will do the trick.

 I have continued the burn-in process with the D4. I have not notice any change from hours 70 to 90. But this is normal where an amp may have periods of no change or even reverting to a worse sound (has not happened w/ the D4 or the T3).


----------



## trentino

Received my T3 just now! Fast shipping - China > Sweden in 4 days in total. Ordered on monday and received now friday. That's pretty fast!
 Gonna post my noob impressions later with Cowon D2+ and Shure 530.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is true that to my ears the T3 is very close to the D4 and for those who do not need a dac may be tempted to pick up the T3. However please remember that with the D4 you can roll op-amps and this could offer you different sounds and run times off the batteries. However if you are just looking for an small great sounding amp the T3 will do the trick.

 I have continued the burn-in process with the D4. I have not notice any change from hours 70 to 90. But this is normal where an amp may have periods of no change or even reverting to a worse sound (has not happened w/ the D4 or the T3)._

 

Thanks Miguel, I totally agree though only about 25 hours in!


----------



## eiraku

Hmm, you guys think I should snap this up now or wait for the T3D? Need an upgrade from my Fiio E5 soon...


----------



## epithetless

I still haven't read what the advantage of a digital volume control would be. Can anyone here say?

 Does it eliminate the channel imbalance that can occur with analog pots at their lowest volumes?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eiraku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, you guys think I should snap this up now or wait for the T3D? Need an upgrade from my Fiio E5 soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

i just got an email from iBasso this morning that the T3D will be available in 5 days.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still haven't read what the advantage of a digital volume control would be. Can anyone here say?

 Does it eliminate the channel imbalance that can occur with analog pots at their lowest volumes?_

 

i think digital volume controls are generally more reliable, with less chance of low-volume imbalances or general failure.

 there may be other advantages, as well.


----------



## eiraku

Ah... Just emailed them about that as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good, five more days to make up my mind... And read more impressions, again quite interested in how the gain settings influence the sound output...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think digital volume controls are generally more reliable, with less chance of low-volume imbalances or general failure.

 there may be other advantages, as well._

 

Thanks for the response. I'll be curious to hear how fine the stepping is on the T3D's volume control. I'm hoping there will be a large enough number of clicks between 0 and max volume to eliminate the only con I can foresee with that setup.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the response. I'll be curious to hear how fine the stepping is on the T3D's volume control. I'm hoping there will be a large enough number of clicks between 0 and max volume to eliminate the only con I can foresee with that setup._

 

for portable applications, i also prefer the rocker action on a digital control to the slider wheel.. it's easier to manage when fumbling around for it in a pocket.


----------



## paulybatz

actually for me I prefer a high quality analog control like the alps, it is flawless...many oldschoolers like me may agree, Ill take the alps pots...just like on a motorcycle I prefer carburation to fuel injection, always predictable performance.


----------



## jjsoviet

Hi. I've researched and found out that the T3 is a better amp than the D2+, at half the price. With my budget barely above the T3's price, is it worth it for me to get it? I sure hope it can drive my cans (K518 DJ and HD 238) pretty well... if not, maybe I'll find another thing to buy, and it's the Shure SRH 440.


----------



## dongringo

I received my D4 yesterday. It took only 4 days to get here from China. Wow! My rs1i won't get here until Monday, so I don't have any good cans to try it with, but this thing actually made my brother's Bose QC3 (yeah I know) phones sound smooth and is a HUGE improvment.


----------



## paulybatz

Listening to some MMW
 Medeski,Martin,Wood
 Just a supurb amp, the sound is just accurate. 
 The D4 had raised the bar, I think I may buy a second to leave at the office and roll opamps so I can leave one stock as well.


----------



## estreeter

paulybatz, I'm confused - do you rate the amp on the D4 ahead of the T3 ?


----------



## mrarroyo

The amp in the T3 is very close to the amp section in the D4 "Mamba". If you do not need an USB DAC nor the ability to roll op-amps stick with the T3. The T3 is smaller, has four levels of gain and its battery lasts much longer.


----------



## gubes42

I'll probably be picking up a D4 in the next couple weeks. I do have one question that no one has seemed to address (unimportant as it may be):

 The product page says "Comes with extra enclosure (black color)..." and the checkout page has gray as the only color option. Does this really mean what it sounds like? They include an entire extra black enclosure with the gray one as shipped? It seems like it would be difficult to swap them around. I'm not complaining though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be pretty awesome.

 On a similar note, does anyone have pics to post of theirs? Possibly some size comparison shots (next to an iPod or laptop)? I'm excited to see what it looks like in action!


----------



## jamato8

Yes, they have a habit of giving an extra case, very unusual but nice. So you get a grey and a black case. It is easy to swap the case as the PCB just slide out when you take the end plates off.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_paulybatz, I'm confused - do you rate the amp on the D4 ahead of the T3 ?_

 

Yes. Not by too much.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_paulybatz, I'm confused - do you rate the amp on the D4 ahead of the T3 ?_

 

I think it depends upon what you are powering. If the phones are current demanding, or voltage needed for high impedance, headphones will do better with the D4. For easy to drive phones, my opinion is that they do sound a little different but both do an excellent job. It comes down to a matter of taste and that is something only an individual can decide. IMHO, YMMV. :^)


----------



## estreeter

Thanks Jamato - I only own one pair of genuinely hard-to-drive phones, and I am under no illusions that I would use those with a portable amp. Of the remainder, even the 501 can be used straight from a DAP if you are prepared to crank the volume up. I know the T3 is aimed at IEMs, but it will be interesting to see how I fare with fullsize cans - this is an inexpensive toe in the water for me, so I wont be too concerned if it doesnt work out.


----------



## jamato8

Well with the Ultrasone Ed. 9 or the Pro 750's the T3 does fine. Plenty of everything for a portable.


----------



## estreeter

You've got to give it to the Chinese - I ordered this on Friday, and the email was timestamped very early this morning (late last night in Shenzhen):

_
 Thank you for your order.
 Your order has been shipped.
 Your DHL tracking number is: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio_

 Now the real fun starts - assuming the plane touches down sometime in the next 24 hours, it will in the hands of one of our couriers. Great.


----------



## paulybatz

Nice to see you finally made a decision. You will not be disappointed...should I make fun of you now posting the shipping info

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've got to give it to the Chinese - I ordered this on Friday, and the email was timestamped very early this morning (late last night in Shenzhen):


 Thank you for your order.
 Your order has been shipped.
 Your DHL tracking number is: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio

 Now the real fun starts - assuming the plane touches down sometime in the next 24 hours, it will in the hands of one of our couriers. Great._


----------



## estreeter

Feel free. Btw, when do you *sleep* ? Given that its early Monday morning here in Oz, and I believe you are somewhere in the US (?), I'm beginning to wonder if you might be an AI bot of some description ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (by 'finally', you mean 3 days. I have spent months trying to decide which desktop amp to buy - the T3 is just a diversion from the main game for me)


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well with the Ultrasone Ed. 9 or the Pro 750's the T3 does fine. Plenty of everything for a portable._

 

it sounds great with both my PL 750 and 2500


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jamato - I only own one pair of genuinely hard-to-drive phones, and I am under no illusions that I would use those with a portable amp. Of the remainder, even the 501 can be used straight from a DAP if you are prepared to crank the volume up. I know the T3 is aimed at IEMs, but it will be interesting to see how I fare with fullsize cans - this is an inexpensive toe in the water for me, so I wont be too concerned if it doesnt work out._

 

As an exercise in crazyness I attempted to drive my K501 with the T3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I listen at low volumes and in my case I was able to reach my regular volume level w/ the T3 and K501. The source was my PC using the line out of the D4. I had the T3 at its highest gain position. If I had raised the volume a tad more distortion would have been heard. So basically for a low lisetener the volume was acceptable w/ the K501, however I would not do so in real life. The K501 is to fine a headphone and it deserves an amp that can deliver more power.


----------



## gubes42

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, they have a habit of giving an extra case, very unusual but nice. So you get a grey and a black case. It is easy to swap the case as the PCB just slide out when you take the end plates off._

 

That's great! Really looking forward to picking mine up to see what kind of improvement I get over a cMoyBB with my old Pro4AAAs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Anyone have any comparison shots between the two colors? Still wanna see how this looks next to a portable player too.


----------



## estreeter

Agree, MrArroyo - I would dearly love to hear the 501s from a good desktop amp. One day.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gubes42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's great! Really looking forward to picking mine up to see what kind of improvement I get over a cMoyBB with my old Pro4AAAs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Anyone have any comparison shots between the two colors? Still wanna see how this looks next to a portable player too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I added pictures to first post/page1...comparison shots of the D4 and T3 next to the ipod touch


----------



## gubes42

Thanks, pauly. Those are some good lookin' amps! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## turnstyle

Hey D4 owners -- do you have to reboot audio applications when you connect/disconnect the D4? (I seem to have to, and it's kind of a drag...)

 Also, I seem to be getting an imbalance at low volume (right is clearly louder) -- I had asked about this previously, but it seems others had indicated no imbalance -- so I thought I'd check that again, are you hearing any imbalance at lower volumes?


----------



## jamato8

I don't have to reboot and audio apps and I have no imbalance.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have to reboot and audio apps and I have no imbalance._

 

Same report as Jam here. Id guess the rebooting issue is software related.


----------



## dongringo

No reboot, no imbalance, no problems.


----------



## aBc.CaN

How would the bass on the T3 compare to that of the J. Seaber CMoy bass boost or the PenguinAmp Caffeine?


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aBc.CaN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would the bass on the T3 compare to that of the J. Seaber CMoy bass boost or the PenguinAmp Caffeine?_

 

Mine should be here within the next 48 hours. If the bass impact isn't significantly better than either of those amps after the first 100 hours, it will be going straight into the trash and I wont buy anything else from iBasso.


----------



## aBc.CaN

Wow! Awesome stuff! I'll be holding my breath for a few days! =D


----------



## turnstyle

I should clarify -- by 'reboot' I don't mean the whole OS, just the application generating audio. I've had the same experience with Rhapsody and also a Web site with a Flash embed.

 Here's what happens -- the D4 is not plugged in, an app is playing audio, and the audio is coming out the PC -- I plug in the D4, and the audio continues to come out the PC -- I quit the app and restart it -- only now does it come out the D4.

 Similarly, if I now unplug the D4, the audio doesn't start coming out the PC -- and if I plug the D4 back in, no audio -- I can only get audio again by quitting/restarting the app as above.

 Nobody has that same experience? What OS are you using?

 And to triple-check the imbalance -- I'm using sensitive IEMs (UM3X) -- and I have the D4's gain switch down -- if you have a similar setup, and turn the D4 down to a very low volume (ie, just loud enough to hear) -- you get NO imbalance?

 Thanks!


----------



## eiraku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine should be here within the next 48 hours. If the bass impact isn't significantly better than either of those amps after the first 100 hours, it will be going straight into the trash and I wont buy anything else from iBasso._

 

Man, you're so against the T3 that I'm gonna wait until you say it's worth buying before I commit myself... I trust that you will be quite free of any bias or preconceptions, seeing how badly you actually want to throw the thing in the trash... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the T3D is a while away to begin with... 2-3 days to go, plenty of time for you to burn in and stuff...


----------



## estreeter

I'm not 'against' the amp or iBasso - what I am wary of is the Head-Fi FOTM phenomenon. This is a toe in the water for me - I admit that I am still sceptical, but that doesnt mean I am not prepared to give this amp a hearing. If I didnt own the X, I would probably be less willing to accept that something so small could have a decent amp inside.


----------



## turnstyle

fwiw, iBasso just emailed to tell me I will need to restart audio applications whenever I attach/detach the D4 -- others here don't have to? (perhaps you picked up on my use of the word 'reboot' -- I don't have to reboot my OS, but I do have to quit/restart audio apps whenever I attach/detach the D4 -- and iBasso says that I should have to -- so, to be sure, you don't even need to quit/restart audio apps? What OS are you using?)

 Thanks, -Scott


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not 'against' the amp or iBasso - what I am wary of is the Head-Fi FOTM phenomenon. This is a toe in the water for me - I admit that I am still sceptical, but that doesnt mean I am not prepared to give this amp a hearing. If I didnt own the X, I would probably be less willing to accept that something so small could have a decent amp inside._

 

No he is just a thread hijacking skeptic, still fickle and unsure of his purchase decision. Some people are unable to be satisfied.


----------



## eiraku

Oh well, I for one am prepared to give him a chance... Skeptics turned believers are always a good way to know if something is really good, or not... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though the hijacking thing is kinda... well... :s


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine should be here within the next 48 hours. If the bass impact isn't significantly better than either of those amps after the first 100 hours, it will be going straight into the trash and I wont buy anything else from iBasso._

 

Wow, surely you exaggerate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, I have the perfect trash can at my place. I'll give you the address.


----------



## nickyboyo

Folks, there is no need for such scepticism with regards to the T3. Listen to what the members that have a wide reference field of listening to other portable amps are saying about this amp. You will not be disappointed. 
 At this moment i have both the JSeaber BB cmoy and the penguin ultra sitting next to me- the cmoy is a great introduction into the portable amp world, but the bass boost function makes the music too bloated and flabby in the the lower frequencies for me. The penguin is a fine amp, with the bass boost and the gain setting both working admirably. But the T3, with the various gain setting option does what it is designed to do very well. 
 I am more than happy with both the T3 and the penguin, i would keep the T3 as an ultra portable on the go amp and the penguin as a workplace or at home driving larger 'phones amp, they both sound mighty fine and with Robert no longer making the penguin, to me, it will become a portable amp design classic.
 The T3 is Gold.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No he is just a thread hijacking skeptic, still fickle and unsure of his purchase decision. Some people are unable to be satisfied._

 

PB, any chance of you getting a grip ? I have no interest in hijacking your thread - if someone asks me my opinion, I am going to give it to them. 

 'fickle and unsure' ? 'unable to be satisfied' ? Satisfied with *what* ? The rantings of an iBasso fanboy ? 

 The value of scepticism is that you don't go into an experience with an 'OMG ! This is gonna be great !' attitude. If you read any of the HPA/Skylab reviews, you might notice that they mention the cons alongside the pros for each amp they review, and they allow sufficient time for initial impressions to gel before posting a review. Objectivity is always a challenge, but particularly here. 

 I regularly see posts from Head-Fiers who have paid for headphones/amps based on what they have read on Head-Fi, only to find that it didnt live up to the expectations they had when they tore the packing off the thing. Clearly, I wouldnt have bought this if I wasnt prepared to believe *some* of what I've read, but the main attraction is simply that its so cheap. I look forward to having my scepticism eroded by the performance of the latest FOTM portable.


----------



## markh78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PB, any chance of you getting a grip ? I have no interest in hijacking your thread - if someone asks me my opinion, I am going to give it to them. 

 'fickle and unsure' ? 'unable to be satisfied' ? Satisfied with *what* ? The rantings of an iBasso fanboy ? 

 The value of scepticism is that you don't go into an experience with an 'OMG ! This is gonna be great !' attitude. If you read any of the HPA/Skylab reviews, you might notice that they mention the cons alongside the pros for each amp they review, and they allow sufficient time for initial impressions to gel before posting a review. Objectivity is always a challenge, but particularly here. 

 I regularly see posts from Head-Fiers who have paid for headphones/amps based on what they have read on Head-Fi, only to find that it didnt live up to the expectations they had when they tore the packing off the thing. Clearly, I wouldnt have bought this if I wasnt prepared to believe *some* of what I've read, but the main attraction is simply that its so cheap. I look forward to having my scepticism eroded by the performance of the latest FOTM portable._

 

You've already ordered, so you might as well just let it drop and wait for the package to arrive.
 When it arrives, THEN post what you feel about the product!

 EDIT:
 Talking extensively about how already-released product may perform when you don't own one is usually frowned upon at Head-fi.
 When you own it, listened to it, and you don't like it, then fine post away.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markh78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've already ordered, so you might as well just let it drop and wait for the package to arrive.
 When it arrives, THEN post what you feel about the product!

 EDIT:
 Talking extensively about how already-released product may perform when you don't own one is usually frowned upon at Head-fi.
 When you own it, listened to it, and you don't like it, then fine post away._

 

Thanks Mark...

 I guess I dont mind being a fan-man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of ibasso, they are at the top of their game right now...and even the most critical of head-fiers cannot see any negatives with either of these amps

 I was listening to my D3 for a few hours again today and glad I pulled the trigger...do some more extensive listening soon...slowly getting these amps burned in, this time I want to listen to them while I do it, no auto-pilot


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markh78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Talking extensively about how already-released product may perform when you don't own one is usually frowned upon at Head-fi.
 When you own it, listened to it, and you don't like it, then fine post away._

 

Please ask PB what the timeline was for the following:

 1. the creation of this thread
 2. the arrival of his T3
 3. the point at which he had clocked 100 hours up on said amp and was in a position to make a critical evaluation of it that went beyond 'OMG ! Its sooo awesome, peeps !'

 If you want to come out in support of another Head-Fier, go right ahead, but it would be great if you had something resembling the facts in front of you when doing so. 

 Again, I have no issue with the T3, or iBasso, or senior member of Head-Fi : I *do* have an issue with FOTM, bandwagon-jumping and folk for whom any criticism of their equipment choices is taken as a personal attack. My caution to ANYONE considering an amp or headphone purchase is to try to find a review such as that written by Skylab or HPA and work from there - this thread has had little comparison with anything other than another iBasso product : it simply isnt a review, IMO. I will repeat what I said earlier - if Jamato hadnt endorsed the T3, I wouldnt have ordered it.


----------



## markh78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please ask PB what the timeline was for the following:

 1. the creation of this thread
 2. the arrival of his T3
 3. the point at which he had clocked 100 hours up on said amp and was in a position to make a critical evaluation of it that went beyond 'OMG ! Its sooo awesome, peeps !'

 If you want to come out in support of another Head-Fier, go right ahead, but it would be great if you had something resembling the facts in front of you when doing so. 

 Again, I have no issue with the T3, or iBasso, or senior member of Head-Fi : I *do* have an issue with FOTM, bandwagon-jumping and folk for whom any criticism of their equipment choices is taken as a personal attack. My caution to ANYONE considering an amp or headphone purchase is to try to find a review such as that written by Skylab or HPA and work from there - this thread has had little comparison with anything other than another iBasso product : it simply isnt a review, IMO. I will repeat what I said earlier - if Jamato hadnt endorsed the T3, I wouldnt have ordered it._

 

It's fine to be sceptical, I sure don't like FOTM stuff.
 As I said before, you've already ordered it so please post your thoughts on how T3 perform WHEN it arrives, whether it's good or bad and why, and that will be a lot more helpful for others.


----------



## estreeter

no problem.


----------



## eiraku

Do play around with the gain settings and give us a rough idea of what it does to the output, okay - provided you like it enough that you haven't thrown it into the bin yet...


----------



## estreeter

Its somewhere over the South Pacific right now, according to the DHL site. In any case, I want to get at least a hundred hours on it before I give any impressions. I'm currently taking the time to listen to a variety of material straight from the Topaz, taking notes, so I can determine what difference the T3 makes to the end result. It will also get plenty of use via line-in to the HP out on my X at work.


----------



## pj_rage

Anyone who has both the RSA P-51 Mustang and the D4 (or T3) ... are these even in the same league with regards to sound quality to the point that it would be fair to compare them? If so, how does the D4 (leaving the DAC out of the equation) stack up against the P-51?


----------



## estreeter

My T3 arrived at midday. I'll give you more detailed initial impressions tonite, but I will say this :

 - those who asked about a 'Bass Boost' button on the T3 only need to find the switch marked 'Gain 1'. One of my work colleagues tried it with his RE0s and was instantly struck by the fact that suddenly they had 'bass'. Not sure how many of you have handed a brand new amp to co-workers, but I wanted them to see what it sounded like straight out of the box. They had no expectations, no need to justify their purchase decision and no previous experience with a headphone amp - its great to see our toys through another set of eyes (and ears). 

 - my Sony X sits on top of it like a fat kid on a unicycle : after my 2G Shuffle, its the smallest thing I've seen that actually produces anything resembling music. A credit to iBasso that they can make something this small amplify *anything*, but I have to wonder where it will end. 

 - got some interesting feedback from co-workers, and I think they will be an excellent 'control group' for my burn-in test. I look forward to giving them another shot at it with 100 hours on the amp. Overall, they were surprised that anyone would bother amping a DAP - I just nodded and replied that they would probably understand if they had iPods ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 estreeter


----------



## aBc.CaN

Great idea using your work colleagues as a test group!!! That way we'll be a better indication of how they think it compares with other amps, too! As we all know placebo can be a great enemy. I remember testing the T4 ages ago and was not impressed. The bass boost seemed to be a dummy switch! But of course that was just my experience.


----------



## eiraku

Great to hear that estreeter... Please do continue providing your views on the T3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for me, 5 days on, no T3D... Still waiting impatiently for the thing to even appear on the iBasso site... :s


----------



## eiraku

- crud, double post -


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eiraku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great to hear that estreeter... Please do continue providing your views on the T3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for me, 5 days on, no T3D... Still waiting impatiently for the thing to even appear on the iBasso site... :s_

 

dont hold your breathe for the t3D mate

 Dear sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 The T3D will be released within 5 days.
 The price is 135USD. It looks same as the T3.
*The T3 has a littel better sound quality than the T3D.*


----------



## nickyboyo

estreeter, i hope you're not disappointed with your T3. I found it to be very nice straight from the go, and as for burning in, it will be settled way before the 100 mark- the caps are just too small to require burning in- have a look inside, they are the small smd type.
 It is handy having a control group to compare your hearing findings, but as it was that took the plunge in buying the unit and will be using it the most, your views and opinions are the ones that count- happy listening bud.


----------



## eiraku

Ugh, the T3 has better sound quality? They've got to be kidding me... :s

 Come on iBasso, get it out the gate already so that people can prove you wrong...

 On a lighter note, just contacted them to ask for an explanation on this - but I might just get the T3 in the end anyway. The convenience of digital volume controls might not be worth the extra tenner...


----------



## estreeter

No, I'm not disappointed, but getting a hundred or so hours on any new piece of kit gives me confidence that what I'm hearing at that point is the sound sig of the gear in question. Sure, you dont *have* to leave it playing for a week to know that you've got what you paid for, but it simply means that any impressions I give will be from a baseline that most here can relate to, and I'll be less likely to hear any significant change beyond that point. Yes, I've seen the threads on various amps where the sound signature seems to be like a rollercoaster over the first couple of hundred hours - so many variables, mixing and matching cans and sources : its a coin toss as to whether it was ears or kit that 'changed'. I also need to be able to discount new toy joy - its natural, but it doesnt do a lot to help people who are trying to get an accurate impression of the amp/headphones/whatever. 

 HPA and Skylab seem to work from 300 hours burn-in : I just dont have the patience for that, and I am heartened by the positive reviews of the Rx straight out of the box - hopefully, this is a trend that will continue with portable amps. 

 Cheers,

 estreeter


----------



## trentino

I got the T3 last week and I'm really satisfied with it, it does wonders to my mp3's playing from Cowon players. I even turned off "Rock EQ" and also turned off extra bass and other sound enhancements on the Cowon player. Feels great to have the natural sound of the player going in to the T3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 A question - How does the T3 amp compare with the amp in D2+ Boa?


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got the T3 last week and I'm really satisfied with it, it does wonders to my mp3's playing from Cowon players. I even turned off "Rock EQ" and also turned off extra bass and other sound enhancements on the Cowon player. Feels great to have the natural sound of the player going in to the T3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 A question - How does the T3 amp compare with the amp in D2+ Boa?_

 

I do not know personally but some noted that the T3 and D4 are by far iBassos best sounding amps...I know they both sound better than the D3 and the D4 is only slightly better sounding to me than the D4 (so far)


----------



## 3X0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and the D4 is only slightly better sounding to me than the D4 (so far)_

 

Come again?


----------



## prone2phone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3X0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Come again?_

 

he meant t3 sounds better than t3 lol


----------



## trentino

Hmm, I was asking for T3 vs D2+ Boa amps


----------



## klenkar

Little OT but is there a big difference between the D2+, D4 and the D10?
 Got an quite good offer on a D2+. 110$
 cheers dom


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klenkar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little OT but is there a big difference between the D2+, D4 and the D10?
 Got an quite good offer on a D2+. 110$
 cheers dom_

 

you decide. The D4 is better than the D2, but if your on a budget than...

 I'll have to defer on contrasting the D10, though I have read the D4 tops that too


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Of the guys who have both the D3/D4, would you say the difference is huge? I can pick up a D3 for 2/3 the price of the D4 (no warranty tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Should I? Should there theoretically be any differences between the ability of either one of them to amp full headphones?


----------



## jamato8

I think the D4 is a jump up in sound quality. It ranks with the top portables and will even give some home amps a run for their money as long as it isn't hard to drive phones.


----------



## markh78

I've been burning in my new T3 for the last 20 hours, and I must say what a great sounding little amp this is!
 I might be a little daring in saying this, but to my untrained ears the sound quality really do seem to be closely matched to my P-51.
 I can now finally put my poor T4 to rest, which is truly and utterly battered to death through hard usage


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of the guys who have both the D3/D4, would you say the difference is huge? I can pick up a D3 for 2/3 the price of the D4 (no warranty tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Should I? Should there theoretically be any differences between the ability of either one of them to amp full headphones?_

 

D4 should win hands down althought i haven't heard it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe you can consider D10 for stereo promotion instead.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markh78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been burning in my new T3 for the last 20 hours, and I must say what a great sounding little amp this is!
 I might be a little daring in saying this, but to my untrained ears the sound quality really do seem to be closely matched to my P-51.
 I can now finally put my poor T4 to rest, which is truly and utterly battered to death through hard usage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love seeing a T4 used that hard. It shows real use.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the D4 is a jump up in sound quality. It ranks with the top portables and will even give some home amps a run for their money as long as it isn't hard to drive phones._

 

Thanks jamato. It seems so from all the hyperbolic impressions here (perhaps a bit too positive at times). 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_D4 should win hands down althought i haven't heard it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe you can consider D10 for stereo promotion instead._

 

Stereo promotion? PM me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Stereo never tells promotions by phone.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks jamato. It seems so from all the hyperbolic impressions here (perhaps a bit too positive at times). _

 

+1

 After a few days with the T3, I can see why many get so excited initially, but they really need to sit back and evaluate it more objectively after the new toy joy has worn off - this is one of the reasons I value reviews from HPA and Skylab.


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to the D4 while streaming music from archive.org on the Grateful Dead. Great stuff.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1

 After a few days with the T3, I can see why many get so excited initially, but they really need to sit back and evaluate it more objectively after the new toy joy has worn off - this is one of the reasons I value reviews from HPA and Skylab._

 

I am perplexed by your post. It could be found offensive and abusive to the efforts by jamato8 and others commenting on amps (not just the D4 "Mamba"). Many in this thread like jamato8 and HiFlight have had the use of the D4 "Mamba" for quite sometime and have been posting their thoughts as the amp evolved. Once the burn-in process some started pursuing other options to either extend the battery life or change the sound.

 So I do not understand what you mean by: " ... this is one of the reasons I value reviews from HPA and Skylab ...". While both Larry and Rob are very passionate and devote many hours to this hobby so do jamato8 and HiFlight and if you imply otherwise you are out of line IMO. Of course if I read your post incorrectly please advise.


----------



## aj-kun

you don't like your T3 estreeter?


----------



## Juggels

I'm still in doubt about which way to go... I like the T3 for the size/price/quality aspect, but I'm still debating whether or not i should get a portable amp with a dac (like e.g. the D2 or maybe even the D4)...

 Hopefully I can learn even more from the oncoming reviews of both the T3 and D4, and of course thanks to all of you have commented on both until now


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am perplexed by your post. It could be found offensive and abusive to the efforts by jamato8 and others commenting on amps (not just the D4 "Mamba"). Many in this thread like jamato8 and HiFlight have had the use of the D4 "Mamba" for quite sometime and have been posting their thoughts as the amp evolved. Once the burn-in process some started pursuing other options to either extend the battery life or change the sound.

 So I do not understand what you mean by: " ... this is one of the reasons I value reviews from HPA and Skylab ...". While both Larry and Rob are very passionate and devote many hours to this hobby so do jamato8 and HiFlight and if you imply otherwise you are out of line IMO. Of course if I read your post incorrectly please advise._

 

Talking of which Miguel, it's been a long time since i've read an in depth review from yourself my friend. It is very kind of you to loan your amps out for review purposes, but get your fingers on the keyboard and pass on some of your thoughts as well, initial impressions are just as important as 'fully burnt in' reviews.


----------



## klenkar

To Cobra or to Mambo??? To work as an USB soundcard, the D4 Mamba is a better choice!
 Yeeees.........I'm getting one...I think!!!
 cheers dd


----------



## estreeter

mrarroyo, I think you misread my post. I think you know the Head-Fiers I am referring to, and it isnt hiflight or jamato8. Feel free to be offended - most find that taking an *instant* dislike to me saves time ! 

 aj-kun, whats not to like *for the money* ? I'm not so crazy about claims that the T3 is up there with some desktop amps - if so, we really need to name and shame those amps. Its not as good as my CA integrated, but how could I expect something so tiny to deliver 50W per channel ?? The only advice I could give anyone looking to buy this amp is:

 - dont expect it to be a desktop amp : it isnt

 - dont expect it to change the sound signature of your source : it wont. I found it to be very faithful to my sources, and for me thats a good thing : owners of other players may not be so happy. 

 - do expect more bass impact : IMO, this was the most pleasant surprise with the T3. The gain settings are a tradeoff, but thats showbiz.

 - if you are an iPod owner, petition Apple to contract their digital amp to iBasso for the next iteration of the iPod. They could also teach Apple a thing or two about building a HP out into a small device. I had reasonable results from the lineout on the Classic, but wouldnt bother trying to amp the HP out. 

 - if you own the Sony X, this may not be a huge upgrade over the excellent digital amp and HP out on the X. The gain switches will give you more bass, and I did enjoy that. 

 - it drives all my fullsize cans except the K601 at levels that I would rate at about 75% of my integrated (probably closer to 70% for the K501), and thats a compliment when you consider the size difference. The CA simply has the grunt advantage that you would expect in such a mismatched pair of amps. 

 I've enjoyed my foray into portable amps, and I'd like to thank Jamato and paulybatz for recommending the T3, however prickly the path may have been. The T3 is good value for money, but its equally clear to me that there is no substitute for something like the Black Cube Linear : unfortunately, talk is cheap and the Black Cube isnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (fwiw, I didnt have ANY EQ on either the X or the Classic during my listening : everything turned 'Off'. If you like EQ on your current player, my suggestion is that you run with that when using the T3 : you will probably enjoy it more than reverting to flat EQ if you arent used to it). 

 estreeter


----------



## irjoe

You mention the T3 can power most of your fullsize cans except the K601, how would it be if paired with beyer dt880?

 Anyone tried the T3 with fullsize cans and have impressions to share with?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Talking of which Miguel, it's been a long time since i've read an in depth review from yourself my friend. It is very kind of you to loan your amps out for review purposes, but get your fingers on the keyboard and pass on some of your thoughts as well, initial impressions are just as important as 'fully burnt in' reviews._

 

Hi there, my gear has been evolving a lot and although I have had a lot of new gear in the last six months (more to come) I find that I enjoy writing smaller impressions of the gear over several posts and then passing on some of the gear. I will tell you that both the D4 "Mamba" and T3 are amazing in how musical and involving they are. I have used the DAC section of the D4 "Mamba" to feed large home amps and the sound surely is far than I expected. I found it hard to believe the level of detail and clarity the little unit could provide. The detail does ot come with harshness but it is very mellow while still maintaining a clear presentation.


----------



## jamato8

I think the day will come that portables will match home amps but not until the power supply can be addressed. The big problem of course is the voltage swing and current. If you want small then at this time, you can't have the big voltage swing and current, that equate to watts into a given current demand. I have read about nano tubes and that they can increase the supply of a given size battery by 10 times. That would mean a AAA would hold, at the current standings, 10 amps of current reserve. Now shrink the battery down, put it in series and you have the potential for some real voltage and current. With the right components you now have a contender for the small, portable and power to match home amps. Oh, there will always be factors to figure in on small vs. large amps but I think, as I have stated for some time, that the difference will shrink markedly. 

 No, the T3 was and is designed as an amp for IEM's, that it works for some full size phones is just a plus.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am listening to the D4 while streaming music from archive.org on the Grateful Dead. Great stuff._

 

Also my favorite source for Dead!!! (and others)...I love a great amp like the D4, you can actually hear Weir!


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mention the T3 can power most of your fullsize cans except the K601, how would it be if paired with beyer dt880?

 Anyone tried the T3 with fullsize cans and have impressions to share with?_

 

I really think you need to look at the best desktop amp you can afford for cans like that, per Jamato's subsequent post. Skylab often mentions how various portables perform with fullsize cans, and I'm sure he will have more to add in the fullness of time, but for me the natural fit for an amp this tiny has to be IEMs. I cant see that it would have any trouble amping the likes of the PX100 or ES7s, but I expect that most are more interested in how it performs with something like the JH13 or the higher end Shures/Etys. The Shadow seems to be getting good reviews too, and I suspect that IEM owners relying on a player like the iPod will be very happy indeed with their choices as we approach 2010.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_- do expect more bass impact : IMO, this was the most pleasant surprise with the T3. The gain settings are a tradeoff, but thats showbiz._

 

That's good news for me (and my SRH840s)...perhaps the T3 will find its way onto my Christmas list after all. Can you clarify what you mean by the "tradeoff" of the gain settings? Are you saying bass impact increases only with increased gain (as in the lowest gain setting yields no added bass impact)?


----------



## estreeter

I didnt really 'feel' any added bass until I started messing with the gain settings (effectively +2dB to +10dB, depending on how you combine 'Gain 1' and 'Gain 2') - as I said, the amp is quite faithful to the source when everything is flat. 

 The tradeoff, I believe this is that case with any such change, is that you lose some detail in exchange for the added bass impact, or at least thats how I perceived it. We arent talking Berekeley Alpha DAC levels of detail to begin with, at least not from my kit, and I personally enjoy playing with the gain settings, but I thought it wise to mention it. At +10dB, I found the bass quite boomy on some of my music - again, there are times when I dont really have a problem with that.


----------



## epithetless

Thanks for the explanation, estreeter.


----------



## pj_rage

I'm just getting into portable hifi, and so far I'm loving my W3s.

 I'm seriously considering grabbing a D4 to use primarily with my iPhone 3G, but also with my home computer (as the DAC/amp). Not because I'm unhappy with my W3s, but because I want to see if the experience can get even better.

 So, I'm curious, with lossless files and a good quality LOD, is the difference in sound night and day? That is, would your average run of the mill non-hifi friend be able to notice the difference, or is it really pretty subtle?


----------



## paulybatz

it should be a total difference, though the HP out on the Iphone is not bad, its not fantastic

 ...you will NOT be disappointed with the D4 by any means for any application, you should be especially pleased using it as a DAC/AMP with your computer

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pj_rage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just getting into portable hifi, and so far I'm loving my W3s.

 I'm seriously considering grabbing a D4 to use primarily with my iPhone 3G, but also with my home computer (as the DAC/amp). Not because I'm unhappy with my W3s, but because I want to see if the experience can get even better.

 So, I'm curious, with lossless files and a good quality LOD, is the difference in sound night and day? That is, would your average run of the mill non-hifi friend be able to notice the difference, or is it really pretty subtle?_


----------



## zentiao

I connected D4 to USB and selected output device is USB DAC, I got sound out of D4, but realize that my f00bar200 can still control the volume, is this normal? I thought the D4 will take over everything.

 Sound out of D4 is amazing, even not burn-in yet.

 Please gurus review is with your burnt in unit. I just want to be proved made a right choice on D4.


----------



## mrarroyo

zentiao you made a great choice! The D4 "Mamba" is a very nice sound unit, it offers a very cohesive and musical presentation that should bring an smile to your face. The unit benefits for a good 150-200 hours of burn-in and IMO should be fed high quality files (I use Apple Lossless). Good luck.


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zentiao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I connected D4 to USB and selected output device is USB DAC, I got sound out of D4, but realize that my f00bar200 can still control the volume, is this normal? I thought the D4 will take over everything._

 

I'd love a better understanding of this, with older versions of Windows (pre XP) I believe the best practice was to keep all volumes at 100% -- but then (I think) there was less benefit to that. I'm also a bit confused when apps should be capable of lowering the volume, when the audio is playing out via USB.


----------



## klenkar

Use Winamp instal Kernel plug-in...disable volume......nice!!!!
 cheers dom


----------



## turnstyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klenkar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use Winamp instal Kernel plug-in...disable volume......nice!!!!
 cheers dom_

 

Though presumably that only works with Winamp? (I use several source apps)

 Am I correct to think that using the volume was a bigger no-no in XP and earlier, and less of a no-no following XP?


----------



## Gclef

Ok, I'm a total noob in the head-fi world, yet I'm wise to the significance of amplification (learned through car-audio upgrade). I'm just not sure how much of a difference it can really make in such a tiny package? 

 My home audio is also very good. I lean a little towards the warmer side of things, detail is extremely important to me, YET I absolutely hate a bright sound (I'm sure you know what I mean). Bass? I love the lower register, but in a clean, tight and punchy way - SPL does nothing for me.

 With that said, I'm now trying to expand on my 'portable' world. And 'portability' is key. I've been living with an iPhone/Nano/Shuffle and PX100 phones combo, which isn't horrible, but obviously lacks the detail and soundstage that I get from full-size equipment. So, I did some research and made a few purchases (with limited budget and portability in mind): Ibasso T3, AT ES7, and an LOD. These components are in transit, so I can't report on the 'actual' sound yet, but I can't imagine it will be bad? I figure I can always send' 'em back if I'm not happy. 

 So, I'll have a tiny component package: Nano/T3, along with what I expect to be an adequate pair of phones. Since I only paid $83 for the ES7 delivered, I seem to have hit the 'budget' to 'sound/portability' ratio I was trying to accomplish, or so I think. I have a pair of E5's and UE's, but I absolutely hate anything stuck in my ear - just in case you're wondering.

 I'm curious what more experienced 'head-fier's' think of this move. Will this be an insignificant upgrade or do you expect a noticeable difference in sound? My investment was $250 (phones, amp, LOD). Did I just p~ss away $250, or was it money well spent??? What "coulda shoulda' I have done differently with the goal of "improved sound, portability, and low budget" in mind?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gclef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious what more experienced 'head-fier's' think of this move. Will this be an insignificant upgrade or do you expect a noticeable difference in sound? My investment was $250 (phones, amp, LOD). Did I just p~ss away $250, or was it money well spent??? What "coulda shoulda' I have done differently with the goal of "improved sound, portability, and low budget" in mind?_

 

the ES7 are a fun pair of cans, and definitely a good buy for $83. from the PX100, you'll hear more treble, more detail and a broader soundstage... basically a more refined sound. still, they won't make your PX100 sound like crap.

 however, the ES7 don't isolate all that well. they're good for blocking out office noise and mid-level background stuff, but things like street traffic and airplane noise will still break through.

 i use mine unamped and they sound quite nice for casual listening. i've tried them amped very briefly, and it didn't make that much of a difference. but i didn't experiment long enough to be able to give you an educated opinion on them.


----------



## Gclef

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate first hand experience. The PX100 are the pound for pound king in portable headphones as far as I'm concerned, but they have ZERO isolation. So whatever the ES7 can improve on will be great (even 50% would be nice). The ES7 seem to be the best choice for the combination of sound quality/portability/isolation at a very reasonable price. I did a lot of research and nothing else seemed to fit the bill.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the ES7 are a fun pair of cans, and definitely a good buy for $83. from the PX100, you'll hear more treble, more detail and a broader soundstage... basically a more refined sound. still, they won't make your PX100 sound like crap.

 however, the ES7 don't isolate all that well. they're good for blocking out office noise and mid-level background stuff, but things like street traffic and airplane noise will still break through.

 i use mine unamped and they sound quite nice for casual listening. i've tried them amped very briefly, and it didn't make that much of a difference. but i didn't experiment long enough to be able to give you an educated opinion on them._


----------



## estreeter

Gclef, what model iPhone do you have ? Chances are it is far better than the Nano for SQ.


----------



## estreeter

Gclef, what model iPhone do you have ? Chances are it is far better than the Nano for SQ.


----------



## Gclef

I have a 3G. The Nano is for the gym, but if the sound quality is drastically different between the two, then I may have to live with the extra bulk.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gclef, what model iPhone do you have ? Chances are it is far better than the Nano for SQ._


----------



## estreeter

I would go with the 3G iPhone, but several seem to get good results from the line-out on the Nano. Your call.


----------



## immtbiker

I have been fortunate enough to have a T3 cross my path. I will spend the day comparing the T3 to the Shadow. Just by looks and build quality alone, the Shadow should blow away the T3. But looks are deceiving, my friends.

 It should be an interesting shootout. I think that I am going to use CD's purely as a reference, I don't want to confuse such mini components with adding to it, the factor of lossless files.

 Let the games begin. Release the hounds.

 I'll leave the D4 and the D10 to more trustworthy hands. It's an unfair comparison to compare a unit that has toslink and coaxial inputs built into it's circuitry. That and the inability to charge batteries on board. These are things that are important to me.


----------



## Pangaea

That should be a good shoot out, looking forward to it.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been fortunate enough to have a T3 cross my path. I will spend the day comparing the T3 to the Shadow. Just by looks and build quality alone, the Shadow should blow away the T3. But looks are deceiving, my friends._

 

Please take into consideration the price difference. The Shadow is almost 3x more.

 I'm in the market for a portable in the T3 price range, so if it's even close to the Shadow, that will probably be my choice.

 I look forward to your review.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please take into consideration the price difference. The Shadow is almost 3x more.

 I'm in the market for a portable in the T3 price range, so if it's even close to the Shadow, that will probably be my choice.

 I look forward to your review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the T3 is well worth the money...the advantage is the Chinese exchange rate, now if the T3 was sold here/made here it'd cost the same as the shadow...ibasso has learned about QC, they cherry pick the pots and internals to have the finest sound and it shows with mine being so darn close to the D4 in sound(again that's using easy to drive phones)

 price does not imply quality whatsoever here...I have not heard the shadow but my money says it's too close to call


----------



## paulybatz

The d4 is rocking and burnt in... Going to AB it with Lisa tonight with some classic live Dead. Excited as I havnt listened to Lisa in quite a while so my ears are going in unbiased.


----------



## paulybatz

I was rooting for the D4, no contest with LisaIII at all. 
 It really isn't a fair comparison, apples to an apple tree in terms of SQ, separation and soundstage the LISA easily tops the D4 and anything out there...however in terms of portability, the DAC which is the nutz...sounds fantastic, which I will use to feed Lisa when I am home, the D4 with USB power just cannot be beat for 200 bucks. I do not rate it as close as hiflight(well it's up in the air, read a couple posts with another CD it's a bit closer still LISA is the best hands down) and will roll with his set likely in a few weeks after school is out to try it. So the skinny, both amps are great, the D4 will go no where as the price performance can't be beat, rivaling other amps in the 3-400 range. As far as the Lisa, again not a fair contest, it's a 6-900 setup whether you have the LLP or not, and again you'd still need a DAC too. But it comes short, but close...this little D4 is a masterwork. 

 Just FYI, CD live dead 1991, NYC, terrapin station
 PL2500s

 So don't hesitate with buying the D4, but do try a Lisa if you get a chance. 
 I'll post when I roll the opamps with hiflights kit.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the T3 is well worth the money...the advantage is the Chinese exchange rate, now if the T3 was sold here/made here it'd cost the same as the shadow...ibasso has learned about QC, they cherry pick the pots and internals to have the finest sound and it shows with mine being so darn close to the D4 in sound(again that's using easy to drive phones)

 price does not imply quality whatsoever here...I have not heard the shadow but my money says it's too close to call_

 

I've been following your posts closely pauly...was just waiting for a confirmation of what you've been saying all along. I too have a D4 which I bought partially based on your posts about it and I absolutely love it. I'm now really close to ordering the T3...needing something a little more portable to carry around.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll post when I roll the opamps with hiflights kit._

 

Please do! If you can improve it significantly, I might be contacting hiflight myself.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please do! If you can improve it significantly, I might be contacting hiflight myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

from hiflight, he notes better deeper bass and improved battery life. 
 I'll give it a shot, try to as soon as I can, I don't listen enough for the battery to make a difference but for some, that's worth the 40 bucks.


----------



## dongringo

Sounds good.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was rooting for the D4, no contest with LisaIII at all. 
 It really isn't a fair comparison, apples to an apple tree in terms of SQ, separation and soundstage the LISA easily tops the D4 and anything out there...however in terms of portability, the DAC which is the nutz...sounds fantastic, which I will use to feed Lisa when I am home, the D4 with USB power just cannot be beat for 200 bucks. I do not rate it as close as hiflight and will roll with his set likely in a few weeks after school is out to try it. So the skinny, both amps are great, the D4 will go no where as the price performance can't be beat, rivaling other amps in the 3-400 range. As far as the Lisa, again not a fair contest, it's a 6-900 setup whether you have the LLP or not, and again you'd still need a DAC too. 

 Just FYI, CD live dead 1991, NYC, terrapin station
 PL2500s

 So don't hesitate with buying the D4, but do try a Lisa if you get a chance. 
 I'll post when I roll the opamps with hiflights kit._

 

Did you try more than one set of phones? Any IEM's?


----------



## infidel

What is the difference between T3 and T3D?


----------



## estreeter

infidel, I assume you werent completely happy with the answer I gave to your question in the other thread :

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/que...9/#post6192012

 If anyone can give a better description of the advantage of digital volume control over analog, I'm all ears.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you try more than one set of phones? Any IEM's?_

 

Not yet Jam, just thought Id try things with what I had as I was curious...the Lisa to me is just perfection in terms of sound reproduction, the strings of the bass guitar right now, strumming and vibration, it's all there in perfect proprtion, the drum kit, I can visualize the playing...

 If I had to give an overall comparison number, the Lisa is a 10 and the D4 is an 9 with my setup

 Don't get me wrong, I'm 100% a fan of both the D4 and T3 for what they are meant for/to do and I think the D4 does things as good as it gets for the package size...I'm saving for the Jh13pros...


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not yet Jam, just thought Id try things with what I had as I was curious...the Lisa to me is just perfection in terms of sound reproduction, the strings of the bass guitar right now, strumming and vibration, it's all there in perfect proprtion, the drum kit, I can visualize the playing...

 If I had to give an overall comparison number, the Lisa is a 10 and the D4 is an 8.5 with my setup

 Don't get me wrong, I'm 100% a fan of both the D4 and T3 for what they are meant for/to do and I think the D4 does things as good as it gets for the package size...I'm saving for the Jh13pros..._

 

Just wondering, that's all. I have used the JH13 Pros with the Lisa III and it works well. I do find that some of the finesse of the small amps shows up more when IEM's like the JH13's are used.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_infidel, I assume you werent completely happy with the answer I gave to your question in the other thread :

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/que...9/#post6192012

 If anyone can give a better description of the advantage of digital volume control over analog, I'm all ears._

 

That is funny if you leave off the fact that his moniker is infidel. You could have said, "You infidel! I assume . . .


----------



## paulybatz

I'm going to up the D4 a bit, AB'd again...tried another CD
 slightly stoopid
 closer to the sun

 now I find it closer, studio album, both full sounding and very close, LISA is still the best and IT IS DEFINITELY WORTH IT, you just dont have the power and just perfect accuracy with anything...

 the D4 is a very pleasurable am to listen to, not fatiguing at all... it is no doubt worth not only every penny but much more...this music is reggae fusion and bass intensive and the D4 doesn't miss a beat...I'll say it's a close second with this CD...so hiflight not far off here


----------



## estreeter

jam, I expect that I've ruffled enough feathers without punctuation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least one of my 'control group' at work seems less impressed with the T3 (I loaned it to him for an hour) than many of us are : I was surprised as he uses the RE0 and I was happy with the extra bass they lent mine. I suspect that he resents anything that removes detail from his music - for me, using a little gain in exchange for some detail isnt a deal breaker. I still feel that this little amp is better VFM for iPod owners than those with a good digital amp in their current player. 

 I laughed when one of the others said he liked the extra oomph but he wouldnt pay that much for such a tiny headphone amp - ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Gclef

Considering that the T3 only costs $140 (to your door), it is an absolute steal - truly a stellar product. As long as you understand who and what it's intended for, you really can't (legitimately) fault it. There are plenty of guys on here who know a helluva lot more than me, and there are plenty of posts here for highly technical discussions if that's what you need. I'm just here to give the low-down from a "layman's" point of view. 

 I'm by no means an audiophile, nor do I pretend to be one like so many others. I've simply learned "just enough" about music reproduction to satisfy my higher expectations while at the same time, maintaining the "low cost" and "portability" criteria that's important to me. Here's my experience and measly 2 cents... 

 I already have an iPhone which sounds pretty decent, not spectacular, but not a horrible starting point either. The problem with it is that it compresses the "sound" of the music (I'm not talking about file size here). The lack of clarity/soundstage "muddy's up" the sound. So all I really need is some musical separation and a "bigger" sound. And after a lot of research, I came to the conclusion that (simply and inexpensively), the T3 had true potential to significantly alter the sound to my liking. So I tried it.

 I now have an iPhone, connected to the T3 through an excellent LOD cable, and I'm using a pair of (inexpensive yet excellent sounding) Grado 60's. It turned out to be absolutely perfect. It will amaze the typical "portable music listener" with a source and phones, and it will mildly impress those with a very good ear for sound (and "mucho bucks" invested in their own setup). 

 One other thing I need to mention. You'll hear people talking all day about lossy and lossless formats, and while there is certainly a difference and a justifiable reason for some to worry about that stuff, if you're like me and you use your 'rig' "portably" and in noisy environments, you really don't need to go beyond a 256K AAC file (or equivalent). Sure there's a bump with a lossless file, but under the (noisy) conditions I previously described, you're unlikely to hear it. What's more important is the quality of the recording itself. I recently purchased the "complete" Zeppelin collection, which was masterfully remastered by Sir Jimmy Page. It sounds phenomenal on my home system, and absolutely 'mind-boggingly' great on my new little 'porto-rig'.

 T3, LOD Cable, ES7's (to make this setup more portable/quasi-isolated) cost me a mere $250 bucks, and I improved my sound 10-fold. Thumbs up for the IBASSO T3 - "the little engine that could".


----------



## estreeter

Great post, gclef - I think you have summed up a number of things very, very succinctly. I try to keep as much of my music lossless as possible, simply because I have a reasonable amount of hard disk on the MBP, the 32GB Sony and the 160GB Classic, but I agree that most of us would be hard pressed to tell the difference, particularly in a portable scenario. I just find it easier to burn everything as WAV and transfer it straight to my players : might be different if Sony had support for FLAC on the Walkman.


----------



## dongringo

Does anyone have the T3D? What's the advantage of the digital volume?


----------



## ChuckWang

I think digital volume, if implemented right, can give you a smaller increment thus gives you perfect volume if you have highly sensitive IEMs.


----------



## ChuckWang

So how long's the wait for Ibasso Shipping?


----------



## dongringo

Thanks ChuckWang for the info about the digital volume.

 When I ordered the D4 it only took 4 days shipping time from China to Portland, OR USA. That was from the day I ordered it.


----------



## ChuckWang

Your Welcome Dongringo! 

 I am amazed with the fast shipping! In terms of the digital volume control, I think it's all a matter of preference. The younger generations have the tendency to prefer volumes digital. As for me,.. I am stuck in the middle, so they are both good: )


----------



## Gclef

Thanks estreeter. I really think it comes down to how much money a person has to spend and/or the need to impress. Personally, I just try to achieve the best 'music to my ears' at a price point I can live with. I went to an audio show in Los Angeles one time that really taught me alot. Most people don't realize that it's the little things that count. I don't care how many 'premier' names you throw at me or how many thousands upon thousands of dollars you spent, if you didn't spend a few bucks on soundproofing the room, then my system at a fraction of the cost probably sounds a hell of a lot better. Know what I mean? I don't have such high expectations for portable audio, I get true 'hi-fi' at home when I crave it, so for me, it's all about finding the 'diamonds in the rough' - low cost / big performance. The T3 is a marvel in my book.

 And I do the exact same thing you do with music files. I rip all my CD's to Apple Lossless, I just store them on an external hard drive - my MBP only has 120MB hard drive. The 256K AAC files work fine for portable use.


----------



## harj

can someone please try there t3 or t4 from a headphone line out of a dap and see if they get a improvement in sound quality? thinking about getting a t3 to use with my sony nwz-818 dap and triple fi 10,s. 

 anybody heard the tf10's with t3 or t4?


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *harj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone please try there t3 or t4 from a headphone line out of a dap and see if they get a improvement in sound quality? thinking about getting a t3 to use with my sony nwz-818 dap and triple fi 10,s. _

 

Hey, I just tried it and I am definitely getting a major improvement from my DAP than I did from plugging it into my wallet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can assure you that both my X and NWZ-S738 sound fantastic from the headphone out into the T3, but I dont have the TripleFI. I have turned ALL EQ off, everything flat, no gain on the T3 and it still sounds warm and bassy to me : the iPod sounds colder but a little gain and its a lot closer to the sound I like. For others, this will be a negative. Horses for courses.


----------



## cubs

Has anyone tried the d2000s with the ibasso t3? Im considering buying right now or the d4s. Would there be significant difference in headphone amp section considering the ahd-2000s are full sized with t3 vs d4?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cubs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the d2000s with the ibasso t3? Im considering buying right now or the d4s. Would there be significant difference in headphone amp section considering the ahd-2000s are full sized with t3 vs d4?_

 

Please keep in mind that the T3 is primarily designed as an IEM amplifier. While it does a creditable job on easy-to-drive full-sized phones, it does its best with IEM, one shouldn't expect it to have the same capabilities as an amp designed to power full-sized phones that are more difficult to drive. 

 The D4 can easily drive full-sized phones.


----------



## cubs

Ive read that the d2000s have a low impedance and are ez to drive. I do value the extra portability of the t3 as well. IDK maybe ill opt f0r d4 cant decide.


----------



## kunalraiker

Anyone with a review on how P3+ is, or is there something better out there.


----------



## paulybatz

I would say, Id go with the T3, the digital volume is just not what I prefer...they put high quality alps pots in the T3...I have one and love it!


----------



## harj

also been told by ibasso by email they prefer the t3 over the t3d. How good is the quality of the mini to mini supplied with the t3, is it worth getting a CB01 mini cable?

 $159 including shipping to U.K sounds like a great deal. Here in the UK a t4 cost £100 which is more then $200.


----------



## harj

sorry my mistake £100 works out to be about $165.


----------



## estreeter

harj, get the aftermarket cable - the supplied cable is a last-ditch solution, but I didnt expect anything more at the price iBasso are selling this amp. Mine cost me 150AUD delivered : I cant even get a Nano for that .....


----------



## dongringo

I got the CB01 cable and really like it. It's a good, stiff, flat cable.


----------



## rolz

anyone here tried the T3 with a sansa clip+ and sennheiser IE8? how's the synergy on it? the IE8 is already a bassy IEM even with the sansa clip+ running flat EQ(although if anyone who ever had the clip always knows that you always run the clip flat no matter what). thinking of getting an amp for some more volume and added SQ of course. price wise the T3 and the icon mobile are on the same level.


----------



## bik2101

anyone try the T3 with yuin pk1 or pk2? i know the pk2 is much easier to drive than the pk1 and so T3 shouldn't have much problem with it but wondering if the higher 150Ohm rated PK1 is driven well by the T3


----------



## harj

estreeter, which cable do think i should go for?


----------



## estreeter

I have no idea which cable - mine is the equivalent of a Tandy off-the-shelf jobbie - but all I'm saying is that you wont find the supplied cable to be adequate for anything beyond use as a backup if you lose the cable you are about to buy. The price range is immense - I probably wouldnt spend more than 50 USD, and many here will tell you that is overkill. Cables just arent my thing, sorry.


----------



## paulybatz

I am a believer. I think cables DO make a difference and DO influence SQ, I have several dead soft pure silver cables and they sound great: clean, pure and accurate...I do like the set of RCAs I got from Remitrom/Brad silver coated Copper, they are really nice sounding too. There are many sources for cables whiplash audio made me a fantastic mini to mini pure silver IC, rocks. 
 I'll post later a DIYr that made me a LOD for my iPhone, sounds nice too. 
 THAT DUDE IS pdupiano he is fantastic!!!!

 Cables do make a difference but once you reach a certain point it's the law of diminishing returns. I'd say spend no more than 100 but you won't find much of any quality less than 50. Unless of course you DIY.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Somehow I missed this thread - doh! Now I have to go back and read the whole thing. 

 In the meantime, I posted my thoughts here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/m...4/#post6205174


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to the T3D now but it needs time to burn in. It sounds different when compared to the T3 at this point with some preference to the T3 but again, the T3D only has a few hours on it so comparison at this point doesn't have much meaning. I do like the digital volume control very much. It is smooth and I don't hear any real jumps in volume but a smooth increase. It looks like the volume control used on the Shadow but feels different so I imagine it is a different chip etc.


----------



## kostalex

Jamato, how T3/T3D compares to Supermicro IV?


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jamato, how T3/T3D compares to Supermicro IV?_

 

I liked the T3 better than the supermacro3...found the SM3 to be too warm for my taste.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I liked the T3 better than the supermacro3...found the SM3 to be too warm for my taste._

 

Yes but it depends upon what opamp you use. I can set the SM3 up to sound very neutral and open and dynamic. I can't remember my favorite opamp combo right now though as it has been some time. I did like the 5534 biased to class A.


----------



## kostalex

I asked about supermIcro.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked about supermIcro._

 

Yes I know but the T3D is burning in as I just got it so I can't say how they compare at this time.


----------



## kostalex

How already burnt-in T3 compares?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone try the T3 with yuin pk1 or pk2? i know the pk2 is much easier to drive than the pk1 and so T3 shouldn't have much problem with it but wondering if the higher 150Ohm rated PK1 is driven well by the T3_

 

I tried it with the OK1 which like the PK1 is harder to drive and I had no problems driving the OK1 to very painful levels.


----------



## bik2101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried it with the OK1 which like the PK1 is harder to drive and I had no problems driving the OK1 to very painful levels._

 

oooh... this is really great news!


----------



## prone2phone

got t3 and it lasted a little more than 38 hours on first charge, nice! but as for now, I don't feel it is driving pk1 well, better with re0


----------



## jamato8

One thing I noticed on a very positive note for the T3 and T3D is that the jacks are very positive locking now, very firm and the engraving is very fine laser vs silk screening, which wore off some in the past.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I noticed on a very positive note for the T3 and T3D is that the jacks are very positive locking now, very firm and the engraving is very fine laser vs silk screening, which wore off some in the past._

 

Interesting because the D4 jacks aren't particularly firm.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting because the D4 jacks aren't particularly firm._

 

The D4 uses a different type of jack but it feels like most amps but the T3 series now uses one that snaps into place and holds the plug extremely well.


----------



## paulybatz

Mini 1/8' Jacks

 Something I noticed and in one ear, out the other (literally/figuratively)

 I wonder if they will soften after time, they do lock nice and firm...


----------



## aBc.CaN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 Quote:
 Originally Posted by *aBc.CaN* 

 
How would the bass on the T3 compare to that of the J. Seaber CMoy bass boost or the PenguinAmp Caffeine?

 Mine should be here within the next 48 hours. If the bass impact isn't significantly better than either of those amps after the first 100 hours, it will be going straight into the trash and I wont buy anything else from iBasso._

 

Hi estreeter. It's been a while. I was busy moving countries.
 Could you kindly detail how you would describe the comparsion?
 Thanks


----------



## Skylab

For those interested, I posted my review of the D4 here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6238128-post2500.html

 The T3 is up next. The D4 is a fine, fine portable amp! Very impressed.


----------



## dongringo

You just confirmed what I've been listening too for the past month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great review. Thanks!


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aBc.CaN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi estreeter. It's been a while. I was busy moving countries.
 Could you kindly detail how you would describe the comparsion?
 Thanks_

 

The T3 is a very good little amp, and I definitely consider it a 'must' with my iPod. Depending on your willingness to experiment with the various gain settings, you can make the sound from the iPod warmer and give it most bass punch : personally, I dont get too hung-up over the accompanying loss of detail, but some might. For me, the iPod Classic is a DAP crying out for a better digital map - the T3 is perfect in that role. 

 Good luck.


----------



## aBc.CaN

Great to hear that it has more bass than the J. Seaber CMoy bass boost or the PenguinAmp Caffeine!! =) 
 This is definately on my Christmas list!
 Now once I get a job, I'll click buy!


----------



## nickyboyo

I haven't read anywhere that the T3 has better or more bass than the penguin caffeine, where did you read this?


----------



## dongringo

I finally cracked and ordered the T3. Been wanting a 'portable' portable for awhile now. Carrying around the D4 was a bit much. Looking forward to it.


----------



## trentino

Hehe Dongringo, I'm about to do the opposit, so to speak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm really pleased withmy T3, but it's so damn small! Want the D4 for the DAC and the praised amp but also for the larger size, I can't even see the volume nr on the T3 when on the go


----------



## todd92371

Trentino,
 How doest the T3 compare to your e5 amp? Night and day difference?

 Todd


----------



## trentino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *todd92371* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trentino,
 How doest the T3 compare to your e5 amp? Night and day difference?

 Todd_

 

Yes, night and day. I felt the E5 only provided higher volume and weird bass. Go buy the T3!


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe Dongringo, I'm about to do the opposit, so to speak
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm really pleased withmy T3, but it's so damn small! Want the D4 for the DAC and the praised amp but also for the larger size, I can't even see the volume nr on the T3 when on the go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL That's funny. Glad to hear the T3 is that small. I need everything to fit in my pocket while walking around town or in my cycling jersey while cycling.


----------



## aBc.CaN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The T3 is a very good little amp, and I definitely consider it a 'must' with my iPod. Depending on your willingness to experiment with the various gain settings, you can make the sound from the iPod warmer and give it most bass punch : personally, I dont get too hung-up over the accompanying loss of detail, but some might. For me, the iPod Classic is a DAP crying out for a better digital map - the T3 is perfect in that role. 

 Good luck._

 

Hi nickyboyo, I interpreted that it has the most bass from estreeter's post - "most bass punch". Maybe I misinterpreted?

 You have both, how would you compare the two?


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those interested, I posted my review of the D4 here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6238128-post2500.html

 The T3 is up next. The D4 is a fine, fine portable amp! Very impressed._

 

Thanks a lot Skylab. Might you by any chance be perusing the D4's DAC capabilities soon?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot Skylab. Might you by any chance be perusing the D4's DAC capabilities soon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Unfortunately, no - the short time I had with the review unit did not allow for this, but in any case, I'm not really a DAC expert.


----------



## estreeter

apols for the typo earlier - should have read 'more bass punch', *not* 'most bass punch'. Auditioned a GoVibe amp in Singapore on Monday with even more bass impact, but at the expense of clarity - definitely prefer the T3, and the GoVibe was more expensive at 280 SGD.


----------



## Antrax

how will D4 work with DAP without LOD like cowon D2?


----------



## todd92371

Well, I got the T3 amp in. It is really nice. So refined and spacious. I really wish it had just a TAD more lower end emphasis for the ety er4p's that I have. The amp is phenomenal with the Grado Sr-60 that I have. I might have to look into the Minibox for my Ety's. At that time will probably post the t3 amp in the for sale forum. Mainly needed an amp for the er4p's. What a wonderful amp though. Wow.

 Todd


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot Skylab. Might you by any chance be perusing the D4's DAC capabilities soon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The DAC is tremendous...if you read Ryuzoh uses it to feed his new brain child the FiQ


----------



## dongringo

The D4 dac is tremendous indeed. I'd try to describe it, but unfortunately, my hi-fi language skills are nill. Clarity and balance are two words that come to mind though.


----------



## cswann1

Whew!! I just read this entire thread front to back (with a side trip to HeadphoneAddicts review of the T3). 

 I've been enjoying my first foray into quality IEM's with my TF10's running from the hp out of my ridiculously portable 1GB Shuffle. 

 Having listened my TF10's through my home rig I know without a doubt that a quality amp can really make them sing. So I've been looking at portable amps but I'm not wanting to jump out and spend a car payment or add a big clunky devise to my on-the-go music system. 

 It looks like the T3 will give my listening enjoyment a shot in the arm without breaking the bank or infringing on the portability of my portable rig too much. Thanks for the thoughts and opinions everyone.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *A_Dying_Wren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot Skylab. Might you by any chance be perusing the D4's DAC capabilities soon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately, no - the short time I had with the review unit did not allow for this, but in any case, I'm not really a DAC expert._

 

If I may, the DAC in the D4 is quite revealing and extended in both directions. It does this while being musical and engaging. I was very surprised to hear this level of detail, extension, clarity, and involving sound. For those on the go (laptop or notebook) the D4 would make an excellent choice and IMO rivals many of the low to mid home DAC's. I use it at times in place of my Monarchy Audio NM24 paired with a Monarchy Audio AC Regenerator and while it may fall short I would not fault the D4 since it is competing with a rig that has an MSRP of $2,500 USD.

 So in closing I would suggest you try the D4 as a DAC only and I believe you will be favorably impressed. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## todd92371

This little amp is so amazing. I am definitely going to keep the t3. Was able to apply rockbox to my clip player. That allowed me to bump up the lower end just a bit to help out the er4p's. Wow Thanks so much for the info guys. Really going to enjoy this amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm still surprised by how much clearer and powerful the T3 is over the T4.


----------



## A_Dying_Wren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I may, the DAC in the D4 is quite revealing and extended in both directions. It does this while being musical and engaging. I was very surprised to hear this level of detail, extension, clarity, and involving sound. For those on the go (laptop or notebook) the D4 would make an excellent choice and IMO rivals many of the low to mid home DAC's. I use it at times in place of my Monarchy Audio NM24 paired with a Monarchy Audio AC Regenerator and while it may fall short I would not fault the D4 since it is competing with a rig that has an MSRP of $2,500 USD.

 So in closing I would suggest you try the D4 as a DAC only and I believe you will be favorably impressed. Cheers and good luck._

 

Thanks a lot mrarroyo. That's quite something to be able to be used interchangeably with such an expensive setup. 

 DAC only isn't an option for me right now though as it'll be outputting straight to my HD650s. Ain't got an amp.


----------



## mrarroyo

My pleasure and good luck in your search.


----------



## paulybatz

Well, I am so impressed and continue to be by these two amps...I gave the T3 to my dad to borrow and he was blown away, I gave him a Rockhopper mini3 last year and he loved it, when I handed him the T3, he couldnt figure out what it was, he was like "this little thing is an amp", YEP!
 His exact words were "I cannot believe how much detail there is"
 "I can hear EVERYTHING"
 my sentiments exactly...he was using full size cans to boot with it!
 Ultrasone PL750s

 The price/performance ratio is just simply maxxed out with these two little wonders!


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I am so impressed and continue to be by these two amps...

 The price/performance ratio is just simply maxxed out with these two little wonders!_

 

I totally agree. In fact, I bought both the D4 and T3 based in large part due to your posts and don't regret either purchase for a second. Thanks for sharing all your thoughts on them.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I totally agree. In fact, I bought both the D4 and T3 based in large part due to your posts and don't regret either purchase for a second. Thanks for sharing all your thoughts on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Will you explain the reason behind getting them both.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will you explain the reason behind getting them both._

 

I got the D4 several weeks ago because I needed a dac for my computer.

 I got the T3 because I needed a more portable, lighter amp for mp3 player that would fit into my pants pocket and cycling jersey pocket.


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dongringo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got the T3 because I needed a more portable, lighter amp for mp3 player that would fit into my pants pocket and cycling jersey pocket._

 

The T3 must be a near perfect amp for that purpose bud. I love the size, sound and the price of the thing. It is a remarkable piece of equipment.


----------



## dongringo

Yeah, after a couple months of searching for the ultimate ultra-portable I decided on the T3 and it's perfect for my purposes. In fact, it's smaller, lighter, and better sounding than I could have possibly imagined. And to top it all off, the battery lasts seemingly forever. Love it!


----------



## paulybatz

Listening to Michael Franti & Spearhead station on pandora radio...the DAC is tremendous, very very nice...I did a little A/Bing I still find that Battery Power for the amp section is crisper and bass thumps a bit more (still using alkaline, getting some rechargeables this week!!!)


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listening to Michael Franti & Spearhead station on pandora radio...the DAC is tremendous, very very nice...I did a little A/Bing I still find that Battery Power for the amp section is crisper and bass thumps a bit more (still using alkaline, getting some rechargeables this week!!!)_

 

I agree this DAC is quite the surprise. I've only got about 30 hours on my D4 but it does sound VERY good. Both as a portable and as a DAC in my main system feeding a CTH. I was pleasantly surprised by the sound coming out of this. Very detailed but musical. Great bang for your buck for sure.


----------



## immtbiker

If you like Franti and Spearhead, you should check out "Yell Fire"
 Got to see them live at the Nokia Theater last year and they were tremendous:


----------



## mesasone

I have to be honest, I thought that Yell Fire! was a bit of a let down. I heard the title track off of it on Iowa Public Radio one night and loved it, so I went out and bought the album. The album is not bad so much as it really lacks variety. Most of the tracks sound VERY similar to me. It seems you would be better off buying 3-4 tracks individually and leaving the rest. Just my opinion.

 EDIT: Oops, posting this in the wrong thread! The content below was intended for HeadphoneAddict's mini-review thread. Ah well... will leave for posterity I suppose.

 OK back to the topic at hand: After two or three weeks of hemming and hawing around, I've just ordered an iBasso T3. I thought and thought and thought about whether to get the T3 or T3D, but I just couldn't see paying an extra 15 dollars to get an amp that sounds even slightly worse just to get the digital volume control. I also wasn't sure how fine the steps where with the digital control, since nobody seemed to respond to that question. Ah well.

 I wonder about the practicality of the digital volume control on this amp, given A) it uses a dial and not a rotary knob like many other amps appear to, B) that the controls look recessed so they would seem to be unlikely to change when in your pocket, and C) they use a high quality pot and are selective about which ones actually end up in their amps, and as such the problems with channel balance are very limited/non-existent.

 Anyway, thanks for the responses guys and now the wait begins! (Oh, and I'm still open to listening impressions of the T3 and TF10 combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## abreviews

I was looking at a few portable amps because I didn't have the money to spend on a full size amp and a portable one, and I decided on the T3 based off of the reviews. A portable amp can be used at home and in the car if I needed too, which is why I chose not to get a full sized amp.

 It finally came today and wow... I opened the box and my first thought was "This is it?" It's extremely small and lightweight but that also worries me. I bought them to hook up to my Denon D2000's, but now I'm not sure if it'll do the job. I can't test it with the D2000's because I'm in the process of returning them for a new pair. Was the T3 a good choice or should I return it?


----------



## paulybatz

Mesa...you will not be disappointed and I am all for the analog dial

 Immi...check archive.org for all the free franti you can stand! Ive seen them twice, very good live show!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *abreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was looking at a few portable amps because I didn't have the money to spend on a full size amp and a portable one, and I decided on the T3 based off of the reviews. A portable amp can be used at home and in the car if I needed too, which is why I chose not to get a full sized amp.

 It finally came today and wow... I opened the box and my first thought was "This is it?" It's extremely small and lightweight but that also worries me. I bought them to hook up to my Denon D2000's, but now I'm not sure if it'll do the job. I can't test it with the D2000's because I'm in the process of returning them for a new pair. Was the T3 a good choice or should I return it?_

 

It will be fine with the D2000.


----------



## abreviews

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It will be fine with the D2000._

 

I'm curious as to what fine means. Will it make a noticeable difference in the sound the cans are outputting? Or will it just make them louder?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *abreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious as to what fine means. Will it make a noticeable difference in the sound the cans are outputting? Or will it just make them louder?_

 

Well, I am assuming that what you are using to drive the D2000 with now isn't controlling the bass or driving them properly. The D2000 have worked well with most of my portable amps, as have Ultrasone and Grado headphones, but since my D2000 were sold this summer for a pair of heavily modded D7000 I have not listened to the D2000 with the T3. 

 This why I meant "should be fine", because it's an educated guess posted to re-assure you that the D2000 tend to not be as hard to drive as other phones. The T3 is a nice amp, and I don't see it NOT sounding nice with the D2000. The T3 should be able to control the bass well enough, and it should not subtract from the D2000 already recessed mids, nor do I expect it to make them more sibilant.

 If you asked me what portable amp sounded best with the D2000, I would say the Meier 3MOVE, but based on what I have heard with the T3 I think it will be fine. Oops, I just said that again.


----------



## abreviews

Okay, that's better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just concerned that I had spent $120 on an amp that wouldn't have much of an affect on the overall sound quality. Like I said, I'm new to this and I'm bound to make mistakes in my purchases... I would just hate to have already made one. I think I'm just going to sit back and enjoy what I have instead of worrying about what I could have had


----------



## dle4e_2005

I just bought the T3 from my local store. Tested out the D4,T3 and T3D.

 My ranking for these would be D4>T3>T3D. The D4 is a clear first between these 3 amp. The soundstage is much larger in the D4 and the bass impact is Wohoo! The high is smoother as well.

 GOD it is really tiny in size and won't cause too much damage to my wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This won me over to purchase the T3 instead of the D4. Since I don't have much use for the USB DAC.

 The SQ differences between T3 and T3D is hard to differentiate unless you are listening to it really hard. But if you are walking around with it, you wouldn't notice it. The T3D digital volume control is very tempting but not worth the extra USD$20 IMO since it does the same thing as the analog.

 The T3D volume would be the same as your last used volume when you switch it off and on again.

 Now to test it out if it can power a 250ohm DT880 when I get home.
 [Edit] There would be clipping when It get past 7 on High gain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It has to be at a volume slightly lower than what I prefer from my DT880


----------



## knubbe

I haven't done a ton of reviews or a/b comparisons, but I'll try to do my best. Just received my T3 from ibasso and have been using it with my PFE's. My main problem was getting volume out of my laptop, and obviously this fixes that. Although my laptop doesn't seem to have a line-out port, so I plug it into the headphone jack, and it produces a different (fuller, slightly veiled?) sound from when I connect it to the LOD on my older ipod nano. There's also a slight hiss when connected to my laptop but not with the nano. I'm going to assume this is because I'm not using a true line out with my laptop, although the port was described as headphone/line out so whatever. Anyways I'm going to be comparing it on my headphone out on my nano for the most part. 
 To be honest, whether due to my inexperience or the amp needing to burn in or whatever, I didn't notice too much of a difference when plugged in thru the LOD. For the most part though I was trying to compare the presentation for specific instruments/melodies rather than listen to the overall presentation, and once I did I could notice the improvements. 
 Biggest differences I felt were the trebles were smoother. The PFE's are fairly bright/cold out of the box, and although the highs never bothered me, I could see how they couldn't be someone's cup of tea. The T3 took away any semblance of sibilance, and overall just gave the headphones a fuller, _slightly_ warmer sound. Bass feels more present, but not drastically so. When my E5 comes in I'm going to have to make another comparison, and if there's not a huge difference to my ears I'll sell the T3. So far though I am enjoying them. I'm not really experienced in analytical listening or whatever, so there are probably things I'm not catching.


----------



## kshelton

Has anyone used the T3 with the HD25-1 II??? Just curious as I just purchased these cans.


----------



## kadath

Hi guys, I'm about to make my first amp purchase and I'm hoping I could get some guidance.

 I'm trying to decide between the Little Dot MK I and the iBasso T3. They're both around the same price.

 For those not familiar with the LD MK I, here are its specs:

  Quote:


 Suitable Headphone Impedance: 8 ohm to 600 ohm
 Power Output: 
 600 ohm: 30mW 
 300 ohm: 60mW 
 120 ohm: 150mW 
 32 ohm: 500mW
 Frequency response: 10 hz~200 Khz (-1dB)
 THD+N: 0.001% (@32 ohms 100mW)
 Gain: 2, 4, 8 times adjustable
 Input jack: 3.5mm stereo
 Headphone jack: 3.5mm stereo
 Dimensions: 95mm (L) x 70 mm (W) x 24mm(H)
 Weight: 192g(including batteries) 
 

I'll be using whichever amp I get with my iPod touch and the Storm Cyclone PR2 IEMs, which have the following specs:

  Quote:


 Driver units : 11mm
 Rated impedance: 24 ohm
 Sensitivity: 104dB
 Frequency : 20Hz to 20kHz
 Distortion : <=1%
 Channel balance : <=1dB
 Rated input power: 10mW
 Maximum output power : 40mW
 Plug size : 3.5mm stereo plug
 Cord length : 1.3M O.F.C 
 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## mrarroyo

It has been a while since I listened to the Little Dot Mk1, as I recall it was a very nice sounding unit which sounded better than its asking price. You may wish to send vorlon1 a PM since he owns it to get his input.

 The T3 is also a nice sounding portable amp and a much smaller unit. Thus easier to carry around specially for sports. Good luck.


----------



## mrarroyo

I forgot to mention that for the last 3 days I have been using the D4 to feed the HiFiMAN EF5/HE5 using Apple Lossless via iTunes. The sound is very engaging and mellow, the D4 does not have the extension of the Monarchy Audio NM24 but its presentation is quite musical. This would make a great 2nd listening station or an office rig.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I forgot to mention that for the last 3 days I have been using the T4 to feed the HiFiMAN EF5/HE5 using Apple Lossless via iTunes. The sound is very engaging and mellow, the D4 does not have the extension of the Monarchy Audio NM24 but its presentation is quite musical. This would make a great 2nd listening station or an office rig._

 

Did you mean to say T4 or D4 in the 1st sentence?


----------



## paulybatz

Spent all last week into this week listening to the D4 DAC and using the amp battery powered...just love it. You just cannot beat this amp for 2 and some change, full, deep, complete sound! Just ordered a couple tysonic low discharge 9V!


----------



## Kayzo

Has anyone tried either of these amps with the ES7's long enough to give me an educated opinion on whether buying either of them for my pair of ES7's is worth it .


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks to Miguel, I got to try both amps with borrowed ES7's. The sound was thin and the treble was bright, and the bass was rolled off. Basically, the regular attributes of a 7 in comparison to a 9 or a 10.


----------



## Kayzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to Miguel, I got to try both amps with borrowed ES7's. The sound was thin and the treble was bright, and the bass was rolled off. Basically, the regular attributes of a 7 in comparison to a 9 or a 10._

 

Haha , well maybe to your finely tuned ears , but I'm a bit of a newb so do you think it would be worth getting the amp? Is the difference enough amped and unamped?


----------



## hjf

I just landed on this thread and got interested in the Mamba. Since the IBasso site is temporarily down, I have a newcomer's basic question which I hope someone can help me with: is the Mamba a headphone amp/Dac? Since it seems to have an input on the front, is this for a player (Ipod for ex) or what? Thanks.


----------



## mesasone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hjf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just landed on this thread and got interested in the Mamba. Since the IBasso site is temporarily down, I have a newcomer's basic question which I hope someone can help me with: is the Mamba a headphone amp/Dac? Since it seems to have an input on the front, is this for a player (Ipod for ex) or what? Thanks._

 

Yep. You can use the DAC by connecting the D4 to your computer via USB (I'm not sure what else would use a USB connection?), or use it as just an amp.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to Miguel, I got to try both amps with borrowed ES7's. The sound was thin and the treble was bright, and the bass was rolled off. Basically, the regular attributes of a 7 in comparison to a 9 or a 10._

 

What??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually I have replaced the op-amps w/ a TopKit from HiFlight and the D4 sounds even better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hjf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just landed on this thread and got interested in the Mamba. Since the IBasso site is temporarily down, I have a newcomer's basic question which I hope someone can help me with: is the Mamba a headphone amp/Dac? Since it seems to have an input on the front, is this for a player (Ipod for ex) or what? Thanks._

 

It is both a DAC and an Amp. The USB is be fed music from a PC/Laptop, however the iPod can not feed digital out of it port unless you use a Wadia or an Onkyo doc device. Even w/ either of these two devices the output is via an optical or coaxial cable.


----------



## hjf

Thanks Miguel for clearing this up. I was hoping it was a "player" amp which is what I really need- maybe like the IBasso Herron.


----------



## mesasone

It IS both. But if you want to use the DAC, you have to connect it by USB. If you want to use it with a player, you connect it via the 3.5mm input like any other portable amp...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kayzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha , well maybe to your finely tuned ears , but I'm a bit of a newb so do you think it would be worth getting the amp? Is the difference enough amped and unamped?_

 

A good quality amp will improve the output of the ES-7's without a doubt.


----------



## Kayzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A good quality amp will improve the output of the ES-7's without a doubt._

 

Okay , thank you.


----------



## Skylab

I posted mt thoughts on the T3 here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6293868-post2565.html


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A good quality amp will improve the output of the ES-7's without a doubt._

 

Is this a subtle way of saying you didn't like the amps?


----------



## paulybatz

Just installed HiFlight's opamp upgrade...want to listen all day tomorrow before I post anything.


----------



## Nirvana1000

I just ordered the Denon D2000s.I can't wait to hear them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in need of a amp/DAC.Will the D4 power the power hungry D2000s.By the way who is HiFlight and does he have a link?


----------



## gamer-33

i just order my iBasso D4 Mamba. can i charge Battery when its still in unit? or do i need a Battery charger? next i am saving for new headphones


----------



## paulybatz

Must first send THANKS (TO Mmaroyo for many emails regarding the sound of the opamps) and TO HEADPHONEADDICT FOR HELPING ME FIGURE OUT (BY FORWARDING VERY DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS) HOW TO SWAP THE OPAMP, NOW FEELING VERY SMALL, COULDNT FIGURE IT OUT, WELL NOT THAT I COULDNT, JUST DIDNT WISH TO DO ANYTHING TO HURT THE AMP, SO ILL TAKE THE HIT ON MY EGO...BUT THANKS HPA AS ALWAYS FOR HELPING ME OUT IN A PINCH!!!!

 The overall sound is definitely better, what is better, that is subjective, good sound to one is perhaps not to someone else. Some like warm, tubey sound, while others like myself prefer a very analytical sound.

 What I find is that the opamp swap ups the quality of the amp for sure, by a significant margin.

 I felt it definitely improved the sound IMO; the clarity was much greater, transparency is the audiophile word.

 Definitely the sound stage is much more open, deeper bass, higher highs and wider...classical guitar sounds much more detailed than before 

 However, having greater detail and sensitivity means, much more revealing in terms of sound...which means your source has to be that much better

 In trying a CD source...as well some other ripped high bitrate stuff, sounds fantastic. 

 However, now streaming music isnt as pleasurable because it is not as forgiving now as the stock opamp set was.


----------



## dj nellie

I'm really torn between buying the T3 and the D4. I would mostly use the amp in a portable way with my IEMs (Westone 3 and UE Triple.Fi) and with my iPod Touch 2g and Cowon S9. I don't know much about amps and DACs, so here are my questions:

 1. Is the D4's DAC an improvement over my desktop computer's Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio soundcard? I would mostly use my Audio-Technica AD-700 with the DAC. 

 2. Is the D4's amp that much better than the T3 with the equipment I have that it's worth the extra $100 and extra bulk? I would use an LOD cable for my iPod Touch and the headphone out of my S9.

 Thanks for any impressions you guys can provide.


----------



## kunalraiker

The D4s DAC does not have any competition with any soundcard, even if its worth a grand, the quality of products used in the D4 are much better.

 I haven'y heard the T3 but it should be reasonably good with IEMs - read Skylabs review in the portable amp roundup.
 But D4 stands as one of the top 3 portable amps, which should not be compared to T3.


----------



## Nirvana1000

I cannot wait to hear my D4 (ordered yesterday) and my soon too arrive D2000s!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It is awesome that the D4 is being compared to legendary amps like the Preditor,3Move,Pico,Little Dot and so on.This must be one special amp.Though iBasso should of added the rechargeable option.Oh well,if it sounds as good as it has been said too,then it will be worth the inconvenience.


----------



## gamer-33

hey i order mine yesterday to but its my first headphone amp is this battery ok for the iBasso D4 -MAHA 9V 300mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery


----------



## paulybatz

that is a good battery, however without daily listening, I use them actually in my wireless mics and they are a fantastic battery, top of the line. However, one thing to consider is that standard NIMH batteries lose their charge rapidly over time. I just oredered 2 tysonic low discharge 9V for my D4, they will not last as long but Ill always have a spare at close to full charge, without worrying about topping it off before I leave the house. 

 They do make a 500MAH Lithium 9V that Jamato uses...I do not have any experience....

 This is my go to place for batteries...
Rechargeable Batteries | Maha Imedion | Sanyo Eneloop | Lithium | NiMH Rechargeable Battery


----------



## paulybatz

More listening today...I cannot get enough of the amp and streaming music at the office!!! I think Ill keep the new opamp in for a while and then switch it back just for giggles...the sound stage is definitely wider, not as wide as LISA but man for the price of this amp and the opamp from Hiflight you cannot beat this little guy....also lets not forget about the T3, I love that amp so much, cannot believe the sound that comes from that tiny footprint, my Dad is just wowed by it, that is all he needs, he got one to replace his mini3 for the holidays!


----------



## jamato8

With my camera equipment, even thought he low discharge batteries do not store as much energy, they are more reliable, as Pauly states above. I use the Tysonic and know they are always ready. With flashes etc., I have actually better life with the low discharge because unlike the NiMH they still have their charge but the NiMH may have lost 25 percent of their charge after a 2 week or less period, which does me little good. I have about 24 AA eneloop batteries and 16 AAA because they are just plain more reliable and also seem to have a better lifespan.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the T3 is very transparent and defies its size. It is one of the best small amps and for its actual size, the best there is. The battery life is also excellent and it recharges in a short period of time.


----------



## paulybatz

"Black Peter"
 on 
 What a Long Strange Trip it's been: The Best of the Grateful Dead
 Simply a fantastic song to hear on my 2500s through the D4 DAC and Amp, the dueling guitars, especially the right ear's guitar just perfect. Ive heard the song before just not like this!

 Another sweet one 
 Where are you tonight?
 Bob Dylan
 Street Legal
 left ear bongos are fantastic

 Love this little amp!


----------



## paulybatz

Just bit the bullet on a pair of Westone 3s and eagerly await the audition!
 First pair of IEMs, well first real pair!


----------



## shigzeo

I've ordered one to complement my D4 and now FiQuest! I have doubts as to how well it will really 'drive' iems as the D4 and FiQuest, as good as they are don't necessarily drive iems to their full potential, though they come quite close. Very much looking forward.


----------



## richbass

Hows T3 compared to D10 cobra ?
 Thanks


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hows T3 compared to D10 cobra ?
 Thanks_

 

The D10 and D4 are both noticeably better than the T3. I prefer the D4 slightly above the D10.

 The T3 is slightly below the Meier Headsix and therefore likely slightly below the iBasso D3, but I preferred the T3 slightly over the D2 Boa or Nuforce Icon Mobile.


----------



## estreeter

Even at this early stage, with about 10 hours on the D4, I prefer the D4 to the T3. Particularly impressed with how well it brings some of the crappier bitrate stuff in my iTunes collection to life - some might consider the D4 amp to be a little warm for their tastes, but I cant get enough of that warmth. 

 Cant wait to get back to Oz and hook the D4 to gear like my Marantz CDP and the Topaz : so many possibilities, even though it doesnt support optical in like the D10. iBasso have had 3 bullseyes from 3 new products, IMO - will be interesting to see them top this.


----------



## dongringo

Funny, because to my ears the D4 sounds brighter than D10 or T3. Interesting.


----------



## jelt2359

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've ordered one to complement my D4 and now FiQuest! I have doubts as to how well it will really 'drive' iems as the D4 and FiQuest, as good as they are don't necessarily drive iems to their full potential, though they come quite close. Very much looking forward._

 

Even the iBasso FiQuest doesn't drive IEMs perfectly? Wow..


----------



## Mojo777

Question, I have my computer speakers connected via AUX. I am getting sound with the D4 off, is the Mamba just passing through the signal when off or am I getting a signal through the DAC. I am hoping it passes through the DAC on the way out as I hear no difference with the unit on. Mind you this this question is for computer speakers only.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jelt2359* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even the iBasso FiQuest doesn't drive IEMs perfectly? Wow.._

 

It is very close. With BB op-amps, it is quite linear, but it along with many large amps isn't quite perfectly linear. 

 The FiQuest, may however, be my favourite amp with iems for its smooth (or otherwise depending on your configuration) nature, great resolution, and very low noise floor.

 It is about 90% perfect. When I say drive, I don't mean volume - any amp can get too loud with earphones; I mean 20-20 000 0-0 frequency response when under load and low distortion. The FiQuest is 90% of perfect and I will fiddle to see if I can get that last 5% - 10% out.

 At the same time, it matches a wider range of headphones than any portable amps I have tried (and that is a lot of portables). Love? Yes. 

 That said, my T3 should come some time this week and may become a wicked part of my portable setup.


----------



## shigzeo

My T3+ came in. Very good amp which has very few deficiencies with even very hard to drive iems. There is a little hiss (more than Voyager, less than ALO Rx), but its clarity is unrivalled for the price. 

 Not as smooth as the Mamba D4, but for its target market, more impressive. The T3+ is fully recommended with sensitive iems - because it has great balance between channels and great control over low to high volumes where the T3 isn't quite as mature. Review and more impressions to come.


----------



## AVU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My T3+ came in. Very good amp which has very few deficiencies with even very hard to drive iems. There is a little hiss (more than Voyager, less than ALO Rx), but its clarity is unrivalled for the price. 

 Not as smooth as the Mamba D4, but for its target market, more impressive. The T3+ is fully recommended with sensitive iems - because it has great balance between channels and great control over low to high volumes where the T3 isn't quite as mature. Review and more impressions to come._

 

What's a T3+? There's a T3 and a T3D.


----------



## shigzeo

Haha, I meant T3D... I am getting used to a new keyboard, and my brain is backwards. Politics.

 Here are the RMAA measurements against a FitEar Private 333 (hard to drive) and no load. It is used in conjunction with an iPod touch 2G and ALO Cryo LOD, though the IC shouldn't make that much of a difference; the same results could probably be had with a cable from the HPO.


----------



## paulybatz

I was a bit skeptical about IEMs...They are nice experience/alternative, the music is right there, in some ways too close, well its just that Im used to the drivers being outside of my head...still working on the right combo for the tips, I am preferring double flange. I mean Its like they are playing in my ear canal, a little mini Jerry in my right ear! 

 Doing some early AM listening:
 Garcia Grisman on Pandora

 Right now 
 Grisman: Neon Tetra on Hot Dawg

 Its just a fantastic experience...lot of plucking, strings and right on... 

 I cannot do a better job than my buddy:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/r...thread-386477/

 I tried them unamped in my iphone and two laptops, my HP laptop had the nicest HP out and drove them well...however garbage compared to what the D4 is doing right now, simple perfection...

 If you are budget minded and looking for a top of the line IEM at a budget price for what you are getting, triple driver...for just about 300 on the forums, W3s rock...


----------



## ngmitter

Well, I've been looking into a lot of DACs and portable headphone amps and decided on the Ibasso T3. The price was right and the reviews were great. So, I ordered it and received it within about 5 days. 

 Initial thoughts: tiny, sleek, simple, includes everything I need.

 Hooking it up: I plugged it in to my girlfriend's iPod touch (I will likely be using my Cowon D2), and with my Shure SCL4 and was *hugely *disappointed. The audio was garbled and the midrange was practically nonexistent. There was also a lot of reverberation.

 So, I let it charge for a while a warm up. I thought the cold UPS truck may have done it some harm. Still no luck. It sounded equally bad.

 I tried every combination of volumes, gains, and checked the connections. Everything was in order. I decided to swap out the interconnect for a 12' one I use on my laptop. True it's excessively long, but it gave me good results. The audio sounded much much better, BUT the connection was intermittent. My headphones kept cutting out and the slightest movement resulted in crackling. I couldn't accurately evaluate how good the unit was in comparison to the non-amplified version because of this.

 I think I'm going to return this unit and see if I could get some shipping refunded. I really don't want to lose out on 40$ because of a malfunctioning unit.

 I'm also considering upgrading to the D4, since I could take advantage of the usb connection on my PC at work (since they won't let me drop it a sound card).

 Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## AVU

sounds like a defective unit. You certainly shouldn't have to pay for shipping both ways.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulybatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was a bit skeptical about IEMs...They are nice experience/alternative, the music is right there, in some ways too close, well its just that Im used to the drivers being outside of my head...still working on the right combo for the tips, I am preferring double flange. I mean Its like they are playing in my ear canal, a little mini Jerry in my right ear! 

 Doing some early AM listening:
 Garcia Grisman on Pandora

 Right now 
 Grisman: Neon Tetra on Hot Dawg

 Its just a fantastic experience...lot of plucking, strings and right on... 

 I cannot do a better job than my buddy:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/r...thread-386477/

 I tried them unamped in my iphone and two laptops, my HP laptop had the nicest HP out and drove them well...however garbage compared to what the D4 is doing right now, simple perfection...

 If you are budget minded and looking for a top of the line IEM at a budget price for what you are getting, triple driver...for just about 300 on the forums, W3s rock..._

 

Yeah, W3/D4 is a good pairing, and no hiss. I still enjoy the W3 the most, and the D4 is just right for them (stock or with upgraded opamps). The W2 and Monster Turbine Pro Gold are pretty good with it too.


----------



## shigzeo

There is a little hiss with the D4 and W3, but it is minimal, existing somewhere over the threshold of an iPod touch 2G, but below a lot of amps.


----------



## trentino

I have the T3, using it with ipod and iem's. Will the T3 also work ok with Grado 325is? How much would the sound improve if I used a D4 or D10 with ipod/Grado 325is compared to the T3?


----------



## DaeO

Re the D4 - is there a reason why the battery life is so poor? 9 hours with what looks like a 9V battery, when the Voyager is 50 with the same battery I think? The P3+ has 100 hours with 6AAA - quite a difference!


----------



## shigzeo

You can get more using different op amps and buffers. Mine (with HiFlight's topkit) probably gets around 20 hours.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get more using different op amps and buffers. Mine (with HiFlight's topkit) probably gets around 20 hours._

 

Is that the OPA1611A class-A biased in a 2:1 with dummy buffers, or do you leave the stock buffers for improved sound and power?


----------



## richbass

Which one has a better headphone out ? D4 or D10 ?
 Thanks


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which one has a better headphone out ? D4 or D10 ?
 Thanks_

 

I answered this same question in the D10 thread...


----------



## richbass

@HeadphoneAddict, I am really impressed attitude towards head-fierz


----------



## AVU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@HeadphoneAddict, I am really impressed attitude towards head-fierz_

 

Is this ironic? Because HeadphoneAddict is an incredible resource for all of us - he's spent literally hundreds of hours logging the most detailed reviews possible and writing up all of his results in clear, readable language. If he's already written a major review with tons of information, and someone asks a tiny question, he'll always point them to where they can find the answer to that question + more information. That's precisely what he should do. A bit more respect is in order.


----------



## NumLock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@HeadphoneAddict, I am really impressed attitude towards head-fierz_

 

I would actually love to see him go off on someone one day, lol.

 When the same questions get asked over and over in multiple threads it gets annoying. Especially for someone who goes way out of his way to give people reviews and answer question and requests. 

 I have to admit I ask questions that gets asked all the time and sometimes I should just use the search button. At the same time I would never get offended if someone called me out on it by telling me it was answered in another thread or if they told me to use the search button.


 Back on track. I was going to buy the T3 but it looks like most people don't see a big enough improvement with the TF10 or IE7.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I didn't take richbass's comment as being negative, but now I see that it might be a little ambiguous. But, we've had several discussions before in PM that have gone well, so I took his comment as a positive one.


----------



## Metalspree

Hi audiophiles one simple question

 Which one of the following is better T3 or T4 or T3D .I am planning to get one pretty soon.I already have a cmoy paired with a Cowon D2 and RE1.I am a *bass head* which one of the above will be good for me.I do not want the amp to give too much of bloated bass .The cmoy is not of my liking it has too much bass upfront.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Metalspree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi audiophiles one simple question

 Which one of the following is better T3 or T4 or T3D .I am planning to get one pretty soon.I already have a cmoy paired with a Cowon D2 and RE1.I am a *bass head* which one of the above will be good for me .The cmoy is not of my liking it has too much bass upfront._

 

I think the general consensus has been T3 > T3D > T4


----------



## AVU

T3>t3d>t4

 I saw a pretty substantive difference with iPhone-t3-tf10 vs iPhone-tf10 or iPhone-FILOe5-tf10

 others have said the t4 is no better than the iphone's internal amp. 
 The digital volume supposedly has a slight negative effect on sound, but is nice if you listen to iems very quietly, as it will keep them balanced. I did not have a problem with this when I had my t3 though.


----------



## Metalspree

Thanks guys


----------



## elfary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AVU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_T3>t3d>t4

 I saw a pretty substantive difference with iPhone-t3-tf10 vs iPhone-tf10 or iPhone-FILOe5-tf10

 others have said the t4 is no better than the iphone's internal amp. 
 The digital volume supposedly has a slight negative effect on sound, but is nice if you listen to iems very quietly, as it will keep them balanced. I did not have a problem with this when I had my t3 though._

 

I'm really interested in knowing what could i expect from an iPhone 3G S+LOD+T3+Shure SE 420 versus my current portable setup which is iPhone 3G S HPO+Shure SE 420. Is it worth the added bulk for on the go and office listening ? Is the difference huge or just subtle... Any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elfary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm really interested in knowing what could i expect from an iPhone 3G S+LOD+T3+Shure SE 420 versus my current portable setup which is iPhone 3G S HPO+Shure SE 420. Is it worth the added bulk for on the go and office listening ? Is the difference huge or just subtle... Any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated._

 

It is a slight upgrade in sound, and a bigger upgrade in power. I tend to not use an amp with my iPhone 3GS, and if I want slightly better sound or want to save my iPhone battery then I use my 5G Nano with T3 amp. This frees up my iPhone for calls and data, and my Mophie juice pack battery case wont allow me to use the line out dock for music anyway.

 Sometimes where an amp is beneficial is in correcting problems with frequency response between an IEM and an MP3 player. Since I have not heard an SE420 I can't say which will sound better driving those IEM. For example, my Triple.fi 10 Pro sound too recessed in the mids right out of my iPhone, and with the T3 amp the mids are more forward sounding. I think I actually prefer the too-forward mids when using the T3 more than the recessed mids without it. 

 Unfortunately my Triple.fi are an iPhone headset and I can't make phone calls through the T3 amp and have to use the headphone out. The T3 also improves the UE11Pro with the iPhone vs right out of the headphonoe jack. But I am perfectly happy to use the W3, ES3X and JH13Pro right out of the iPhone headphone jack.


----------



## rudyzhou2

i m actually interested in some comparisons btw T3 and mini3, esp. on TF10 or RE0


----------



## elfary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a slight upgrade in sound, and a bigger upgrade in power. I tend to not use an amp with my iPhone 3GS, and if I want slightly better sound or want to save my iPhone battery then I use my 5G Nano with T3 amp. This frees up my iPhone for calls and data, and my Mophie juice pack battery case wont allow me to use the line out dock for music anyway.

 Sometimes where an amp is beneficial is in correcting problems with frequency response between an IEM and an MP3 player. Since I have not heard an SE420 I can't say which will sound better driving those IEM. For example, my Triple.fi 10 Pro sound too recessed in the mids right out of my iPhone, and with the T3 amp the mids are more forward sounding. I think I actually prefer the too-forward mids when using the T3 more than the recessed mids without it. 

 Unfortunately my Triple.fi are an iPhone headset and I can't make phone calls through the T3 amp and have to use the headphone out. The T3 also improves the UE11Pro with the iPhone vs right out of the headphonoe jack. But I am perfectly happy to use the W3, ES3X and JH13Pro right out of the iPhone headphone jack._

 

Thanks a lot for your feedback. You're one of wiser headfier's and it's always a pleasure to read your comments.

 I happen to have the Mophie Juicepack Air as well. It's a pity that the LOD is unavailable when using that otherwise great case (Which fills the major shortcoming of the iPhone)

 ...But since i do own as well a 2009 iPod Classic that to my ears happens to have a sound signature which is pretty similar to the 3G S i might end up getting a T3 for the Classic so that when i'm on the mood i can carry away my whole music library to enjoy it amped by this tiny piece of hardware.

 Did you ever have the chance to listen a 2009 iPod Classic ? Since i got it i've looking for the opinion of wise headfiers like you


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elfary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot for your feedback. You're one of wiser headfier's and it's always a pleasure to read your comments.

 I happen to have the Mophie Juicepack Air as well. It's a pity that the LOD is unavailable when using that otherwise great case (Which fills the major shortcoming of the iPhone)

 ...But since i do own as well a 2009 iPod Classic that to my ears happens to have a sound signature which is pretty similar to the 3G S i might end up getting a T3 for the Classic so that when i'm on the mood i can carry away my whole music library to enjoy it amped by this tiny piece of hardware.

 Did you ever have the chance to listen a 2009 iPod Classic ? Since i got it i've looking for the opinion of wise headfiers like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The last time I listened to a Classic it was when the 160gb first came out, but I haven't tried it since. It was not bad, but too long ago to remember the details.


----------



## elfary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The last time I listened to a Classic it was when the 160gb first came out, but I haven't tried it since. It was not bad, but too long ago to remember the details._

 

Whenever you can get a hold of a 2009 generation Classic try it out. You might be surprised


----------



## trentino

I've used the T3 a while now with iem's and liked the sq very much. Recently bought HD650 and I'm now planning on getting the D4. Can't really afford a desktop amp yet. Surely the D4 must make the HD650 sound better than with the T3? I know T3 is for iem's so using it with the HD650 is crazy, but I want to be sure that the D4 is an improvement over the T3, maybe not as much with iem's but with the HD650? I don't wanna buy the D4 if it doesn't make quite a big improvement.
 Thanks!


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used the T3 a while now with iem's and liked the sq very much. Recently bought HD650 and I'm now planning on getting the D4. Can't really afford a desktop amp yet. Surely the D4 must make the HD650 sound better than with the T3? I know T3 is for iem's so using it with the HD650 is crazy, but I want to be sure that the D4 is an improvement over the T3, maybe not as much with iem's but with the HD650? I don't wanna buy the D4 if it doesn't make quite a big improvement.
 Thanks!_

 

I've never heard the T3 but from what I've read, the T3's are really nice but the D4's got this refinement over the T3's which puts it in the top tier portable amps, the D4 will give you enough juice to drive your HD 650's.


----------



## trentino

Thanks!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never heard the T3 but from what I've read, the T3's are really nice but the D4's got this refinement over the T3's which puts it in the top tier portable amps, the D4 will give you enough juice to drive your HD 650's._


----------



## trentino

Just had a great listening experience with the Classic>T3>UETF10 and Sultans of swing apple lossless. Great recording (Sultans of swing Best of from 2005). Can't believe how good it sounds. Haven't listened to the song for years and it seems Dire Straits have lots of more instruments this time, I can hear new guitar parts everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Feels great to have experiences like this one with my modest setup. I can only imagine the quality of desktop amps and big head phones!
 Another thing: I had almost decided to buy the D4 when HPA wrote about the 3move which seems to be in the same price/SQ group as the D4 but can provide a bit more power (may be better for my HD650) and also runs for much longer with a 9v battery. But the D4 has dual dac chips. Any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## shigzeo

I found that the initial 'brightness' I heard was just my FE333 finally getting their full treble potential with some poorly recorded songs. With better recordings, less compression, the T3 shows its metal.


----------



## paulybatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found that the initial 'brightness' I heard was just my FE333 finally getting their full treble potential with some poorly recorded songs. With better recordings, less compression, the T3 shows its metal._

 

Always the case. An amp is only as good as the source, which is why CDs are my preferred source from a single well Sony cd player.


----------



## dongringo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just had a great listening experience with the Classic>T3>UETF10 and Sultans of swing apple lossless. Great recording (Sultans of swing Best of from 2005). Can't believe how good it sounds. Haven't listened to the song for years and it seems Dire Straits have lots of more instruments this time, I can hear new guitar parts everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Feels great to have experiences like this one with my modest setup. I can only imagine the quality of desktop amps and big head phones!
 Another thing: I had almost decided to buy the D4 when HPA wrote about the 3move which seems to be in the same price/SQ group as the D4 but can provide a bit more power (may be better for my HD650) and also runs for much longer with a 9v battery. But the D4 has dual dac chips. Any thoughts/experiences?_

 

I haven't heard the 3move, but the D4 dac is crazy good for the $.


----------



## MARSHH

Which in your opinion is the better amp/dac, the D4 or the D10s?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Why wont anyone get me a good review on the D3 >.>


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Why wont anyone get me a good review on the D3 >.>


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/306883/updated-2-22-review-13-usb-dac-amp-predator-pico-2-3move-d10-d3-d2-viper-boa-d1-lyrix-microamp-vivid-v1-nuforce-xm5


----------



## swbf2cheater

I posted a help topic like 3 times in the past few weeks asking how it powers the Shure 840 and Pk1s and peoples thoughts on it.  Of course it will power them im sure, but "how well" is the question


----------



## dqnizer

I have the Ibasso T3D i must say i am very impress with it!
   
  Using with IE8, and it bring out even more bass from the ie8. I constantly put it at setting (2,4) since I really love the details it brings out. I find that it fill up the "gap" for IE8 high and mid. The high are much sparkling to me, in which lacking in the IE8. And i really love the bassy feeling with it. Bass seem to be more punchy... ( when IE8 bass setting set at it's lowest).
   
  Living in singapore, I have also tried Jaben Go vibe! series and tried the deringger which is something like it's size and this impress me more than any Go vibe! series offers in Jaben.
   
  Might go on and look for an interconnector. Any suggestion?


----------



## paulybatz

Still love these two amps...I do a lot more listening with the D4 as I use it primarily at my office as a DAC and Amp...what a nice little package, cant wait for the ibasso balanced amp and DAC...


----------



## trentino

Agree with paulybatz - enjoying the D4 right now as dac/amp from my pc, playing Tool's "The Grudge" on Winamp. I use the D4 portable with Classic 160GB when commuting and as dac/amp at home 
  iBasso stuff is great. I'm very excited about their desktop amp, last I heard they will release it this summer!


----------



## paulybatz

Me too...I just leave mine at the office, I stream Pandora...and listen to files on my HDD, sometimes bring discs to work too!


----------



## kelvanE

a syntactical question:
   
  if one were to play iTunes tracks using a D4 DAC/AMP, should one opt for DAC output only, or the combo. I get enough volume from the DAC alone...


----------



## paulybatz

Just got a pair of HD650s and the D4 powers them without issue and fantastically...I REALLY REALLY LOVE this little amp...doing some listening to Jerry Garcia & David Grisman Channel on Pandora...using USB power for the amp too!!!!
   
  I am more than impressed, as these are supposed to be very difficult to drive HPs but with ease even on the low gain setting, though not 100% sure, but I think I prefer the high gain 
   
  WOW, right now a cover of "Knockin on Heaven's Door"
   
  I just ordered the Toucan and DAC...I cannot wait!


----------



## trentino

Also love the D4, but NOT with the HD650, the sound is really ...thin. But love the D4 with all the iem's I've tried!


----------



## prone2phone

someone could think that d4 is for iems and t3 for bigger cans


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





trentino said:


> Also love the D4, but NOT with the HD650, the sound is really ...thin. But love the D4 with all the iem's I've tried!


 

 I found a big difference using battery rather than USB power and getting the special 9.6v batteries when I used the D4 with my Senn 580s.  I think the 650 would benefit as well or more.


----------



## paulybatz

I do not think the D4 is thin with the HD650s...everyone has their opinions...I do agree with AVU that I notice a small improvement with battery power a little more range, especially in the lows


----------



## ExpatinJapan

This is a great thread. I think I will get a T3 to accompany my sennheiser MX-760 earbuds and my future purchase of ATH-ESW9 headphones.
   
  to initially use with a 3rd gen 8gb ipod nano, (and also later a Cowon J3).
   
  What do you think Larry?
   
  P.S. Does a high quality mini to mini and/or LOD >cheaper ones?
   
  thanks.


----------



## paulybatz

I like solid silver for everything. A quality LOD does make a difference, have a good DIYr make you what you want. 

 Paul Dupiano has made me a lot of things...Ibasso has a nice looking LOD on their site too


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> This is a great thread. I think I will get a T3 to accompany my sennheiser MX-760 earbuds and my future purchase of ATH-ESW9 headphones.
> 
> to initially use with a 3rd gen 8gb ipod nano, (and also later a Cowon J3).
> 
> ...


 

 I think the 3rd gen Nano is a nice sounding source, and better than the 4G Nano.  I have not yet decided about the 5G Nano yet.  A nice quality cable does make a difference as far as my opinion goes, where I get better transparency and micro-detail with a better cable.  Price is not always the deciding factor.


----------



## RaaaghCats

I'm thinking about either a D4 or T3 for the following setup;
   
   Sony X Walkman > Lineout > Amp > Head Direct RE0
   
   
    I can't imagine how it would sound though mixing a warm bassy player with a detailed and slightly warm amp with neutral detailed IEM's.
   
   
    I love everything about the RE0 besides the bass and wish they had more.
   
   I'd never use the DAC part of the D4 and would never change the opamp thing and don't like the size or fact it runs on a battery so the T3 seems like it would be better - Especially since I have an earphone and not headphone.
   
   
    It's so hard to find anyone who's actually heard this same setup though to comment how it sounds


----------



## SolidSnake3

It seems that while the D4 is a better amp it doesn't seem to be leaps and leaps ahead of the T3 *looking at Skylabs review thread*. Therefore, if the T3 has all these other advantages for you like no battery, no DAC and no Opamp along with a cheaper price I would say go for that one. This isn't coming from any sort of intense head to head listening however it is based on your desires for your amp along with some general budget conscious thinking.


----------



## mrarroyo

RaaaghCats, although the D4 sounds better IMO specially with the TopKit by HiFlight it appears that based on your needs the T3 would be a better option.


----------



## RaaaghCats

Ok, thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
    After I read some more stuff from some of those big amp comparison thread though it said that the T4 was barely any better at all than an iPod's headphone out so do you think the T3 would even do anything at all other than raise the volume considering the Walkman X has an even better headphone out?
   
    I get the feeling that in order to even make any difference with this specific player I'd really need to be using one of the tier 1/2/3 amps instead.
   
    Everyone on here who's amping the X seems to be using either  D4 mamba or Arrows 12he amp


----------



## 2rooi123

wow
  t3 is really good for such a small thing
  leaps better than e5


----------



## rocknrolldoctor

I have a E5 and D4
   
  For the money the E5 is great for traveling with a iPod in your pocket the D4 is best for Car or home USB use IMHO


----------



## DVDIT

I am looking to buy a portable amp for my UE Tf10 (Fisher audio custom modded) and RE0. Any amp I buy must have a bass boost as I find the RE0 a little weak on the bass. I was looking at models from ibasso, but I am unsure which fits the bill. Recommendations please ? Budget up to $250. I am willing to look at other amps form other manufactures  as well. Thanks.


----------



## elfary

Quote: 





2rooi123 said:


> wow
> t3 is really good for such a small thing
> leaps better than e5


 

 I concur. Got em both and the T3 sound is stunning for such an small device. It does not have bass boost though but i do not think it needs it since it's powerful enough for most headphones so no ne. It's best points are it's portability and its great performance frequency response and crosstalk wise.


----------



## paulybatz

They are both great amps...if you want a great DAC and amp combo, get the D4 at about 250 shipped, its a steal...if you just need an amp the new Toucan is pretty awesome (see my review thread), it is both balanced and single ended output, and FANTASTIC!


----------



## DVDIT

Quote: 





paulybatz said:


> They are both great amps...if you want a great DAC and amp combo, get the D4 at about 250 shipped, its a steal...if you just need an amp the new Toucan is pretty awesome (see my review thread), it is both balanced and single ended output, and FANTASTIC!


 

 No hiss with UE ?


----------



## paulybatz

I dont know...I had IEMs and they were not my cup of tea.
  Quote: 





dvdit said:


> No hiss with UE ?


----------



## slickooz

I got my T3 yesterday and i love it. The amp is very small yet provide good sq. T3 is a must if you have Tf-10.


----------



## airwax

The T3 pairs well with the TF10 w/ Enyo cable, the warm signature makes it more balanced now, but still with those sparkling highs, but tamed. Also love to pair them with the SM3. Just a very good little amp.


----------



## soviet911

So has anyone used the T3 with HD25-1? I havea  home built cmoy that I use with my pair and find that the lows dont scale up with the rest of the spectrum when turning up the sound and At the moment im looking for an amp that would deliver balanced sound amplification, and thus was considering the T3 since i read that the bass is slightly boosted and has alot of potential when tunning the gain, but would like to know if any one tried it with Hd25-1 and how it sounded? Thanks.
   
  Well Since no one replied I pulled the trigger and ordered the T3 will post my short impression of 
  Zune HD-Cmoy-HD25-1II vs ZuneHD-T3-HD25-1 II. If the T3 sounds at least slightly better then my cmoy it was well worth it considering how much smaller it is as well as battery life increase (that is how much less often I will have to buy replacments...).


----------



## soviet911

[size=medium]Got it today. I noticed no one posed any RMAA tests for T3 so here is some. 
   





   
  Lows (only large diff from the orginal laptop sound source)




   
   
  When I compared the graphs to my sound card output compared to amplified T3 signal there was practicly no change in frequency responce untill you look into the low regions where at gain of +3 the bass is slightly emphasized over the source and where gain of 8 and 10 the bass is generaly lower. Wich is what IMO the amp is suppose to do. Im gonna burn it in for good 100 hrs and do anothe RMAA test with same cables wounder if anything will change...
   ​[/size]


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





raaaghcats said:


> considering the Walkman X has an even better headphone out? Iget the feeling that in order to even make any difference with this specific player I'd really need to be using one of the tier 1/2/3 amps instead.
> 
> Everyone on here who's amping the X seems to be using either  D4 mamba or Arrows 12he amp


 
   
  I believe the D4 has retained its position on skylab's 'Tier 2' ranking, but its all very subjective. I can only tell you this - I considered the T3/D4 necessary with my 6G iPod Classic, but felt that I was getting all the amplification I needed from the stock amp in the X1060 Walkman. I dont have hard-to-drive cans any more, and I question whether anyone should be trying to drive said cans from a portable amp, but the Walkman is great with Grados and the IEMs I've owned.
   
  I still use the D4, but the T3 sits somewhere in a suitcase, largely untouched.


----------



## paulybatz

Definitely not a TIER2 amp, I dont agree whatsoever!...take the D4, insert HiFlight's opamp and you have one of the highest quality amp/DAC combo.
  It just so happens I decided to take a break from my current listening with the Toucan/P4 to bring the D4 to work, streaming Pandora as I do at work...this amp is simply a stunning product, if someone is looking for a AMP/DAC combo that is this size...nothing comes close, and that is price notwithstanding, add the value, that this amp is really worth much more when you compare quality to value...LIVE Bluestraveler doing "No woman no cry right now!!!" WOW!
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I believe the D4 has retained its position on skylab's 'Tier 2' ranking, but its all very subjective. I can only tell you this - I considered the T3/D4 necessary with my 6G iPod Classic, but felt that I was getting all the amplification I needed from the stock amp in the X1060 Walkman. I dont have hard-to-drive cans any more, and I question whether anyone should be trying to drive said cans from a portable amp, but the Walkman is great with Grados and the IEMs I've owned.
> 
> I still use the D4, but the T3 sits somewhere in a suitcase, largely untouched.


----------



## ddr

does anyone have both a D4 and so luckily have an arrow 12he as well?  Since these are both web products, i can only rely on reading on head-fi.  while skylab puts the d4 near the top, and several others have too, i've been recommended to wait for an arrow which they believe is on a whole different level than the d4.  The only other one i considered was the PDC XM5.  I just don't feel like shelling out $300 and waiting for 3 months+ for an arrow, unless i can find some direct comparison.  i couldn't even find a direct comparison between the d4 and xm5.
   
  thnx


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





ddr said:


> does anyone have both a D4 and so luckily have an arrow 12he as well?  Since these are both web products, i can only rely on reading on head-fi.  while skylab puts the d4 near the top, and several others have too, i've been recommended to wait for an arrow which they believe is on a whole different level than the d4.  The only other one i considered was the PDC XM5.  I just don't feel like shelling out $300 and waiting for 3 months+ for an arrow, unless i can find some direct comparison.  i couldn't even find a direct comparison between the d4 and xm5.
> 
> thnx


 

 I started a short comparison of 4 DAC/amps that blew up into 13 DAC/amps over time.  It's not very organized, but I've include all the ones I've heard here http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/306883/updated-2-22-review-13-usb-dac-amp-predator-pico-2-3move-d10-d3-d2-viper-boa-d1-lyrix-microamp-vivid-v1-nuforce-xm5


----------



## racing2khaos

Hey i am thinking of getting the D4...
  I have the E5 right now :/ they do make my UE 3 sound a little better, but they do hiss specially if i push the amp to a high volume...
   
  Im having my D2000 coming in this friday, i know their ez to drive, but i do want an amp that can support 300 ohms headphone for future new toys 
   
  I do listen to music pretty loud... since hanging with my musician friends for all this year does my ear wrong ;P
   
  So would the D4 be a good choice? i think for the value its a good choice...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





racing2khaos said:


> Hey i am thinking of getting the D4...
> I have the E5 right now :/ they do make my UE 3 sound a little better, but they do hiss specially if i push the amp to a high volume...
> 
> Im having my D2000 coming in this friday, i know their ez to drive, but i do want an amp that can support 300 ohms headphone for future new toys
> ...


 

 Try reading the whole thread and following the links to more reviews?


----------



## paulybatz

More D4 listening today...even with the new amps...I like this amp with Hiflight's topkit...especially for my office and the Ultrasone 2500s!
  I think I may buy the high bitrate Pandora subscription in 2011!!!
   
  Pauly


----------



## HiFlight

I have a new LR module that is now part of the P4 and D12 Topkits. It also works very well with the D4, both at the 5v and 9v settings. It is based on the LT1678 opamp, which is a dual-channel. There are no single-channel versions of this available, but I have found a means of biasing dual-channels for Class A operation. The 1678 is notable for its palpable bass and sweet highs. It has a very smooth and liquid sound.
   
  Yes, this hobby is ADDICTIVE!!!!!


----------



## madwolf

Cannot find anything on google regarding this OPA1678. Which company is producing this chip ?


----------



## HiFlight

Madwolf...
  My mistake...I had been working with a bunch of OPA's so had that on my mind, but it is an LT1678 made by Linear. I corrected my previous post.
  Sorry for the confusion.
   
  Quote: 





madwolf said:


> Cannot find anything on google regarding this OPA1678. Which company is producing this chip ?


----------



## donnaeizc1

Hsiu said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my T3 today, will post picture tonight. damn it is tiny. no bass boost button. 2 switch to adjust between 4 gain setting. brown alunimum on one side of case the other side is mirror chrome semi transparent plastic which is finger print magnet. the package come with warranty card, wall charger with USB port, a USB charging cable and ~5 inch interconnect.
> 
> I am using UM3X and 5800XM/Clip+ as source. To my untrained ear the first impression is stronger bass but does not darken the vocal. there are tiny hiss, as long as the source is clean the hiss is minimum. not only the bass, it seems like the treble is a little stronger too. not sure if I need to burn it in but this is what's out of the box for now.






Thanks for your analysis! This is what I'm looking for.


----------



## olsonc84

I love the compact-size of the T3 and it sure sounds great. Not bad for ~$120. Was debating between that and the T3D and T4.


----------



## Phoenyx1

Which do you guys think would be better for a pair of SM3s and TF10s?


----------



## roma101

Hey guys - I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to amps. Would a t3 pair off well hd 25's and a 4th gen ipod nano? Or is there another amp that would pair well? Also I was thinking of getting an amp/dac although it's not a necessity - I usually listen to my music on the go.
   
  If anyone has any recommendations, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## soviet911

Quote: 





roma101 said:


> Hey guys - I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to amps. Would a t3 pair off well hd 25's and a 4th gen ipod nano? Or is there another amp that would pair well? Also I was thinking of getting an amp/dac although it's not a necessity - I usually listen to my music on the go.
> 
> If anyone has any recommendations, I would really appreciate it.


 


  I run the following rig 
  Zune HD>T3>HD25-1
  and find that with T3 the Hd25-1 get slight improvment in sound quality such as a better rounded bass, but Im not sure as I didnt do proper AB tests since I use the T3 primaraly for its analog controls and dont need to take out the player to turn off the headphones or lower the volume. In my opinon skip the T3 and eather go for the headstage arrow or a better player that will have a LO or can be used with LOD as other wise you will just degrade the SQ more then help it. Hd25-1 are very easy to drive and unless you use some rediclus amp I dont see how much its SQ can improve (for example im eyeing the ibasso PB2 to  try out...)


----------



## roma101

Yeah if I get an amp, I might as well save up and go all out. Maybe one day get either, the hornet, pico, or the lisa III. I'm just not sure which amp would be the best for my rig, but all in due time. At this point, i'll be staying with the nano but somewhere down the line I may upgrade to a cowon. Unless I get an amp that's so good I won't need to even upgrade my source? Is that possible?
   
  Anyway thanks for the response soviet!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





roma101 said:


> At this point, i'll be staying with the nano but somewhere down the line I may upgrade to a cowon. Unless I get an amp that's so good I won't need to even upgrade my source? Is that possible?


 

 The 6G Nano is the first iPod I have owned with a sufficiently good headphone out to make me happy without an amp. Even my 2008 Classic lacked the all-important air around each note - with the 6G, I am blown away by how much 'bigger' the sound is - the only other DAPs to give me that same sensation from the headphone out were from Sony. I have only had a single Cowon DAP and I cant comment on the current lineup - my suspicion is that you will want to pair whatever DAP you have with an amp once you have experienced the combination, but I am happy that I dont have to carry the D4 around just to enjoy music in a fast food joint or a Net cafe.


----------



## Redmetal1897

Just got my Ibasso T3 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Really a cute little device. In terms of impacting the sound, it seems to tighten up the bass but I need to A/B more to see if its placebo or actual difference. But I bought it to drive my more demanding phones RE262 and FA-003 and it's doing that perfectly!


----------



## slapshot30

Are there any numbers in terms how much the bass is increased in decibals? I am looking at the T3. My Fiio E5 has a 3.5 dB bass increase and that isn't enough, just wondering if a T3 will do any better.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I bought a filo E5 and a ibassot3 shortly after, the t3 is far superior for its price, and certainly opens up my ipod. i
  n one of my first threads i made, someone posted the decibels in there, dig it out.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

i dug it out for you.
   
  ellisdee wrote:
   
   
    Oh yea and the iBasso T3 gain switch options are as follows:

  When both gain switches are to the left Gain= 0dB

  When the left hand switch is to the left and the right hand switch to the right Gain= +3dB

  When the left hand switch is to the right and the right hand switch to the left Gain= +8dB

  When both switches are to the right Gain= +10dB

   

  I tend to leave them off (both left) unless I can here a track is lacking bass then I switch the right one to the right giving you the +3dB boost which seems to brings the bass up a little.

  The +8dB and +10dB always seem a little harsh on 32ohm IEMs


----------



## soviet911

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> Are there any numbers in terms how much the bass is increased in decibals? I am looking at the T3. My Fiio E5 has a 3.5 dB bass increase and that isn't enough, just wondering if a T3 will do any better.


 


  The T3 doesnt have a bass boost switch T4 does.


----------



## slapshot30

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question but I am fairly new to portable amps. What is the difference between gain switches and bass switches? Will the T3 gain switches increase the bass anyways? Also, it says these are for IEM's, will they work fine for my full-sized Crossfades?

  
  Quote: 





soviet911 said:


> The T3 doesnt have a bass boost switch T4 does.


 


   

 Thankyou. This leads me to believe even though they aren't bass boost switches, each gain switch still improves the bass quantity... correct?
  
  Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> i dug it out for you.
> 
> ellisdee wrote:
> 
> ...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


soviet911 said:


> The T3 doesnt have a bass boost switch T4 does.


 

 So they say officially. However in my brief experience with the T3D, the right switch did not seem to increase overall volume but did increase bass a bit. (Perhaps this is different than the T3 but the specs do not announce that.)


----------



## shigzeo

This is pretty easy to test with any square wave output.


----------



## cooperpwc

No doubt. However I don't have the T3D anymore.
   
  I have to say that while that amp didn't fit my particular needs, iBasso customer service is amazing. The communication and speed of refund on their no-questions return policy was really impressive. I would buy from them again without hesitation.


----------



## soviet911

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question but I am fairly new to portable amps. What is the difference between gain switches and bass switches? Will the T3 gain switches increase the bass anyways? Also, it says these are for IEM's, will they work fine for my full-sized Crossfades?
> 
> 
> Thankyou. This leads me to believe even though they aren't bass boost switches, each gain switch still improves the bass quantity... correct?


 

 Gain Switches increase the voltage multiplier in an amp wich increases the preceived volume (so gain of 0 increases the volume from the source by 0 times, gain of ten will increase volume but not necesarrly by ten fold it depends on headphones. All gain does is increase voltage multiplier and does not affect the bass in any way. there is always an Ideal gain level, if gain is too high then u will have the AMP turned too low and in can introudce channel inbalance (left vs right) but too low of a gain wont allow you to have high enough volume.
   


  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> So they say officially. However in my brief experience with the T3D, the right switch did not seem to increase overall volume but did increase bass a bit. (Perhaps this is different than the T3 but the specs do not announce that.)


 
   
  I have taken apart the T3 no need to check the square wave both switches adjust the gain. Any bass increases is most likely a placebo effect, I ABed at volume matched with different gains (0gain vs 3gain vs 8gain vs 10gain) and didn't notice any difference (zune HD as source at max volume to T3 to HD25-1) at any volume below setting 2 there is a significant imbalance of right been louder then left.
   
  S911


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





soviet911 said:


> there is always an Ideal gain level, if gain is too high then u will have the AMP turned too low and in can introudce channel inbalance (left vs right) but too low of a gain wont allow you to have high enough volume.


 

 Yes, and channel balance aside (actually not an issue with digital stepped attenuators), there often are also less and more ideal gain levels for sound quality. This is because different resistors are used to set the different gain settings and this affects sound. For example, many of us are finding that the Stepdance sounds materially better in low gain mode over high, even with full size cans. I have also heard similar observations on here regarding certain gain settings being preferred for SQ with some iBasso and RSA amps.


----------



## estreeter

With the possible exception of the K601, I haven't owned a pair of cans that benefited in sonic terms from the higher gain setting on the D4 - YMMV.


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question but I am fairly new to portable amps. What is the difference between gain switches and bass switches? Will the T3 gain switches increase the bass anyways? Also, it says these are for IEM's, will they work fine for my full-sized Crossfades?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The amp itself, regardless of gain setting will make the bass punchier and better overall. The T4's bass boost switch is about 3dB for lower frequencies, can't remember where exactly it was, guess around 60Hz. It's noticable but I haven't used it longer then a few minutes because I don't feel it makes that much of a difference and I preferer to listen to the IEM's signature instead.


----------



## HiFlight

Bass boost increases the lower frequencies with the greatest boost at the very lowest end of the range, gradually tapering off as the frequencies near about the level of the male voice.    The 4 gain settings on the T3 will increase the output equally across the entire audio band with each setting progressively increasing the apparent volume over that of the previous setting.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My T3 is up for sale if anyone's interested


----------



## ffdpmaggot

Does the mamba have 1/8th inch or 1/4 inch sockets?


----------



## mrarroyo

1/8", not many portable amps have 1/4" input.


----------



## ffdpmaggot

Seriously? It looked like a quarter on the pic, do you know anything about the audinst hud mx1? I need something that can be used as a standalone amp, standalone dac, or combo with a quarter inch output and usb in. Does anyone know if the audinst would work?


----------



## Cortlendt

I have a question about ordering and shipping of D4.
   
  Ordered it yday (from China to California) and it has one week and one day still to reach its recipient, a day later and the recipient will move.
   
  I'm worried there is not enough time, shall I cancel or give it a try?
   
  Many thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





cortlendt said:


> I have a question about ordering and shipping of D4.
> 
> Ordered it yday (from China to California) and it has one week and one day still to reach its recipient, a day later and the recipient will move.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Based on my experience with EMS, iBasso's courier of choice from memory, you should be fine. The worst holdup will probably be in US Customs, but there is nothing they can do about that. Of all the kit I have ordered, including stuff from Perth right here in Oz, the iBasso gear is the only gear that I can order on a Monday and have in my hands by Friday. Sensational.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





cortlendt said:


> I have a question about ordering and shipping of D4.
> 
> Ordered it yday (from China to California) and it has one week and one day still to reach its recipient, a day later and the recipient will move.
> 
> ...


 


  now this is my experience only, id get packages from them in 3 days from china to california. its been a while since i ordered from them though.


----------



## ffdpmaggot

Pulling the trigger.


----------



## Cortlendt

I've got the D4 and I'm major happy!  Got the ATH-M50 plugged in and the initial impressions - the sound had become slightly brighter.
   
  Not quite sure with the Gain switch - +3/+10db for the impedance matching, usually I have it down.


----------



## rashedul

Hi guys i'm new in this thread. I got my t3 ibasso couple days ago. It's pretty good with my  UE 10. It make the treble more sparkling and also make the bass more tighten.


----------



## estreeter

I spent a little more time with the T3 into my RE262s on the weekend - I still believe it was an achievement on the day it was released and remains so today. Unlike the poster who cant hear much difference between the onboard audio out of his computer and the Fiio E7, the T3 is instant 'wow !' for mine : if iBasso can make something this small sound so 'big', why cant laptop manufacturers squeece that sort of grunt into a 13"+ casing ? Sure, it would push up the cost, but Asus/Acer/Dell dont sell product in batches of a hundred ....


----------



## rashedul

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I spent a little more time with the T3 into my RE262s on the weekend - I still believe it was an achievement on the day it was released and remains so today. Unlike the poster who cant hear much difference between the onboard audio out of his computer and the Fiio E7, the T3 is instant 'wow !' for mine : if iBasso can make something this small sound so 'big', why cant laptop manufacturers squeece that sort of grunt into a 13"+ casing ? Sure, it would push up the cost, but Asus/Acer/Dell dont sell product in batches of a hundred ....


 

 Allthough I'm new but I can fell the difference with T3 and without T3. Without T3 fell like you are missing something. Did any one use JetAudio cowon media player pro software with computer? I'm using this mp3 player with dell 6400 and asus ul series laptop. I thing it's the best media player for mp3 and other format. Right now I'm using COWON JETAUDIO PLUS VX V7.11.31 this version. It realy great specially with bbe effect and bbe viva effect on. You can download this software from jet audio.com.


----------



## zero7525

When I still had the T3, I believe that in general, it:
   
  -added a wider soundstage
  -tamed/refined the highs
  -added tighter mid bass and more low bass
   
  Other than that, it was neutral with a touch of warmth.
   
  Was it worth it for ~$100? For a portable amp, yes; but I don't bring my full-size headphones out anymore so I bought a home amp (they have neat selections in the $100-$150 range).


----------



## keanex

I should be receiving my D4 soon!


----------



## monkmobile

Hi
I recently bought an ibasso d4 from a local distributor after reading reviews around and also cus it was on a discount. Bought it for 130sgd. It was working fine until today my um3x started experiencing hissing when i plug my headphone plug into the amp. However when i plugged it into my fiio x3 headphone port it did not experience any hissing. Should i just plug it into my x3 headphone port or is my amp spoilt or smth?


----------



## jamato8

monkmobile said:


> Hi
> I recently bought an ibasso d4 from a local distributor after reading reviews around and also cus it was on a discount. Bought it for 130sgd. It was working fine until today my um3x started experiencing hissing when i plug my headphone plug into the amp. However when i plugged it into my fiio x3 headphone port it did not experience any hissing. Should i just plug it into my x3 headphone port or is my amp spoilt or smth?


 

 I would take it back to the local seller and if it isn't working right, I would get a refund if you just got it. If out of warranty you could have them send it in for repair. Does it have a full charge?


----------



## monkmobile

jamato8 said:


> I would take it back to the local seller and if it isn't working right, I would get a refund if you just got it. If out of warranty you could have them send it in for repair. Does it have a full charge?




Connected the amp to my comp and switch it to USB instead and worked fine. Hopefully its a battery problem


----------

